# canyon torque ex trailflow 2014 sammelthread



## chost (3. November 2013)

alles rein was ihr an erfahrungen macht, auch kritik,bilder einfach alles rund um dieses bike.

mfg


----------



## Master_KK (3. November 2013)

Wofür? Es gibt fast keine Änderungen zu 2014.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=603189


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nico Laus (3. November 2013)

Gibt es denn überhaupt Änderungen? Falls ja, welche?


----------



## Master_KK (3. November 2013)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> Gibt es denn überhaupt Änderungen? Falls ja, welche?



Nicht beim Rahmen - Nur geringfügig in der Ausstattung der Modelle. Das Gapstar hat jetzt z.B. nicht mehr die Lyrik RC2DH sondern nur noch die RC drin ist aber auch 100  günstiger geworden.

Das Trailflow hat anstatt Hammerschmitt jetzt ne 1x11 Schaltung (sehr geil) und die Lyrik RC2DH anstatt Fox. Der Renthal Lenker+Vorbau ist auch neu...

Insgesamt hat sich letztes Jahr fast nur das Gapstar verkauft, dieses Jahr finde ich das Trailflow viel interessanter.


----------



## Nico Laus (3. November 2013)

Ja, das Trailflow finde ich auch interessant...auch das Vertride ist als Teileesel ganz nett. 
Bei Änderungen dachte ich eigentlich an den Rahmen.


----------



## chost (3. November 2013)

Master_KK schrieb:


> dieses Jahr finde ich das Trailflow viel interessanter.



bin am überlegen vom speiseeis auf das trailflow umzusteigen.
der ccdb air cs ist im Gapstar auch nicht drin nur der normale ohne cs.
bin auf die ersten fahrberichte gespannt.

mfg


----------



## I3uchi (28. November 2013)

Wenn Interessenten Fragen haben oder Detailbilder etc. haben möchten können Sie sich bei mir melden.


----------



## chost (28. November 2013)

bilder wären klasse.

mfg


----------



## I3uchi (28. November 2013)

In meiner Galerie sind einige Bilder. Wenn spezielle Wünsche bestehen bitte hier nennen, versuche ich dann am Wochenende zu erledigen ;-)


----------



## chost (29. November 2013)

ein fahrbericht wäre auch schön,danke.

mfg


----------



## I3uchi (29. November 2013)

Was mir bisher aufgefallen ist:

- Die Lyrik hat im Vergleich zu einer Talas ein traumhaftes Ansprechverhalten (vermutlich auch begründet in der fehlenden Absenkungsmöglichkeit). Das Fahrwerk (vorne 170mm, hinten 180mm) vermittelt viel Sicherheit und Reserve, die herbstlichen Trails haben bisher richtig viel Spaß gemacht
- Ein kurzer Ausflug in den Bikepark in Trippstadt hat auch viel Spaß gebracht - allerdings glaube ich nicht dass das EX dort regelmäßig sein sollte
- Die Geometrie lässt Touren zu. Am Sonntag waren es beispielsweise 35km mit 1200hm. An die weniger gestreckte Sitzposition im Vergleich zum AM muss ich mich gewöhnen, aber auf keinen Fall ist man mit dem Torque auf einen Lift angewiesen. Der verbaute Sattel gefällt sehr gut, im Vergleich zum Carbonio SL auf dem Nerve AM eine Wohltat. Mit abgesenktem Sattel fährt man sehr sicher auch steil bergab, die Geometrie erfüllt hier voll ihren Zweck
- Bremsen: Sehr gut. Die Elixir 7 Trail hat 4 Kolben (man möge mich korrigieren falls nicht richtig) und packt sehr bissig zu
- Schaltung: Ungewohnt aber funktioniert sehr gut. Sehr schnelle Gangwechsel und für Touren sind die 1x11 Gänge voll geeignet
- Gewicht ist angesichts der stabilen Konstruktion und der dadurch vermittelten Sicherheit voll in Ordnung. Im Vergleich zum AM wirkt alles massiver und haptisch fester. Schwer zu beschreiben. Man merkt einfach hier sind mehr Reserven.

Zusammenfassend würde ich sagen dass ich das perfekte Rad für meinen Fahrstil gefunden habe: Nicht der Uhr hinterher, sondern gemütliche Tagestouren im Bereich von 30-70km, auf denen ich bergab keine Kompromisse machen möchte. In meinem Falle bleibt das AM trotzdem, für Touren ohne schnelle/verblockte Trails ist es angesichts seines Klettertalentes nach wie vor für mich das Maß der Dinge. Ich glaube aber, dass man auch "nur" mit dem Torque EX das gesamte Spektrum abdecken kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nico Laus (29. November 2013)

Erstmal danke für deinen Bericht!


> - Ein kurzer Ausflug in den Bikepark in Trippstadt hat auch viel Spaß gebracht - allerdings glaube ich nicht dass das EX dort regelmäßig sein sollte


Warum genau?


----------



## I3uchi (29. November 2013)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> Erstmal danke für deinen Bericht!
> 
> Warum genau?



Vor allem wegen des Fahrwerks mit Luftfederung. Außerdem (rein subjektiv) ist es eher Enduro als Freerider. Für mich ist sein Revier eine schwere/schnelle Abfahrt und der Weg dorthin.


----------



## chost (30. November 2013)

super,damke für den bericht wie schlägt sich der ccdb air cs den so und wie kommst du mit den einstellmöglichkeiten klar?
stell mal ein paar bilder ein.

mfg


----------



## I3uchi (30. November 2013)

Mit dem Dämpfer habe ich mich noch nicht großartig beschäftigt, da kaum Zeit in den letzten Wochen. Den Druck habe ich ab Werk leicht erhöht (wie viel bar drin sind weiß ich im Moment gar nicht...). Stehe ein Drittel im Sag, im Bikepark wurde der Federweg voll genutzt (erste Sprünge...), im Wald war auch bei gut Dampf noch ein Viertel Reserve für Fahrfehler, übersehene Wurzeln/Steine o.ä. vorhanden. Feinabstimmung muss noch erfolgen, vor allem was die verschiedenen Dämpfungen angeht. Ich kann aber jetzt schon sagen dass der Dämpfer genial ist - der Hinterbau fühlt sich sehr gut an und liegt satt auf dem Trail, vom Komfort in solchen Situationen ganz zu schweigen.

Bilder folgen noch.


----------



## chost (30. November 2013)

I3uchi schrieb:


> Mit dem Dämpfer habe ich mich noch nicht großartig beschäftigt, da kaum Zeit in den letzten Wochen. Den Druck habe ich ab Werk leicht erhöht (wie viel bar drin sind weiß ich im Moment gar nicht...). Stehe ein Drittel im Sag, im Bikepark wurde der Federweg voll genutzt (erste Sprünge...), im Wald war auch bei gut Dampf noch ein Viertel Reserve für Fahrfehler, übersehene Wurzeln/Steine o.ä. vorhanden. Feinabstimmung muss noch erfolgen, vor allem was die verschiedenen Dämpfungen angeht. Ich kann aber jetzt schon sagen dass der Dämpfer genial ist - der Hinterbau fühlt sich sehr gut an und liegt satt auf dem Trail, vom Komfort in solchen Situationen ganz zu schweigen.
> 
> Bilder folgen noch.



macht sich die cs funktion eigentlich berg hoch bemerkbar zur offenen stellung?

mfg


----------



## I3uchi (30. November 2013)

chost schrieb:


> macht sich die cs funktion eigentlich berg hoch bemerkbar zur offenen stellung?
> 
> mfg



Der Hinterbau wippt leicht (wirklich leicht) beim Anstieg. Ein merklicher Vorteil ergibt sich für mein Empfinden nicht. Aber vielleicht fehlt es auch hier noch an Einstellung (eher wahrscheinlich wenn man sich z.B. das hier durchliest)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chost (30. November 2013)

den artikel kenne ich daher auch die frage,na dann hoffe ich mal das du bald ein wenig an der einstellschraube drehst

mfg


----------



## I3uchi (1. Dezember 2013)

Bilder dauern noch, war heute mit dem AM unterwegs. Das Torque steht im dunklen Keller ;-)


----------



## Nico Laus (2. Dezember 2013)

Mag jemand mal Fotos von einem schwarzen EX einstellen?


----------



## chost (3. Dezember 2013)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> Mag jemand mal Fotos von einem schwarzen EX einstellen?



warte ich auch schon drauf.

mfg


----------



## aemkei317 (4. Dezember 2013)

hier ein paar nette pics von einem schwarzen EX in M... 

http://www.vitalmtb.com/community/Hillside-Cycling,26127/setup,23942


----------



## Nico Laus (4. Dezember 2013)

Wow, rattenscharf das Teil und super Fotos! Ist es deins?


----------



## chost (4. Dezember 2013)

echt schick der hobel,nun wird die entscheidung noch schwerer

mfg


----------



## aemkei317 (5. Dezember 2013)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> Wow, rattenscharf das Teil und super Fotos! Ist es deins?



ich war vor tagen noch fest der Meinung meins in artic zu bestellen. zum Glück habe ich noch etwas gewartet und diese bilder gesehen. sieht mE in "echt" in schwarz viel besser aus als auf der homepage... ist bestellt...


----------



## chost (6. Dezember 2013)

aemkei317 schrieb:


> ich war vor tagen noch fest der Meinung meins in artic zu bestellen. zum Glück habe ich noch etwas gewartet und diese bilder gesehen. sieht mE in "echt" in schwarz viel besser aus als auf der homepage... ist bestellt...



na dann hoffen wir mal auf neue bilder und berichte und herzlichen glückwunsch zum neuem bike.

mfg


----------



## I3uchi (6. Dezember 2013)

In meinem Album sind nun ein paar neue Bilder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chost (7. Dezember 2013)

ist schon ein echt schöner hobel und am setup schon was gedreht?

mfg


----------



## I3uchi (14. Dezember 2013)

Wetterbedingt hat sich hier in letzter Zeit nicht viel getan. Am Dämpfer habe ich LS-Druck-/Zug-Stufen-Dämpfung etwas erhöht. Um das Climb-Setting besser nutzen zu können. Schau mer mal.


----------



## Chrisinger (14. Dezember 2013)

Wenn ich mich nur zwischen artic und evil Black entscheiden könnte ^^

Montag wollte ich bestellen


----------



## Micha382 (14. Dezember 2013)

Chrisinger schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich nur zwischen artic und evil Black entscheiden könnte ^^
> 
> Montag wollte ich bestellen



Gibt's irgendwo live Bilder vom arctic?


----------



## Chrisinger (14. Dezember 2013)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/u/227727


----------



## Micha382 (14. Dezember 2013)

Arctic!


----------



## Chrisinger (14. Dezember 2013)

Echt schwierig. Live anschauen wäre das beste, aber Koblenz ist so weit


----------



## I3uchi (14. Dezember 2013)

Chrisinger schrieb:


> Echt schwierig. Live anschauen wäre das beste, aber Koblenz ist so weit



Solltest du in Karlsruhe vorbeikommen (Verwandte die an Weihnachten besucht werden?  ) oder wenn das für dich besser zu erreichen ist als Koblenz - kannst gerne vorbeikommen und es Dir ansehen.


----------



## Chrisinger (14. Dezember 2013)

Ich überleg es mir mal. Sind trotzdem noch 190 km einfach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrisinger (17. Dezember 2013)

Gestern bestellt......heute geliefert


----------



## Alpine Maschine (17. Dezember 2013)

Ach du meine Güte, ist das Dekor lieblos. Bei allen EX. Einzig die Abstimmung von Sattelschelle, Steuersatzdeckel und Rocker finde ich nice.

Aber für Schelle und Deckel hätten sie ruhig das gleiche Alu und Eloxalbad verwenden können, wie für die Dämpferanlenkung.

Knapp daneben finde ich bei Farben nämlich erst recht vorbei.


----------



## chost (17. Dezember 2013)

sehr geiles rad in der farbkombi

mfg


----------



## potzblitzer (17. Dezember 2013)

Chrisinger schrieb:


> Gestern bestellt......heute geliefert



Nice, trailflow find ich auch das beste Torque Ex dieses Jahr. Ist das ein S oder M rahmen?


----------



## Chrisinger (17. Dezember 2013)

M Rahmen. 14,65kg das gute Stück. 250g schwerer wie mein Strive


----------



## chost (17. Dezember 2013)

Chrisinger schrieb:


> M Rahmen. 14,65kg das gute Stück. 250g schwerer wie mein Strive



wie gross bist du und welche schrittlänge haste?

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrisinger (17. Dezember 2013)

173 sl 81


----------



## chost (18. Dezember 2013)

na dann bin ich mal auf den fahrbericht gespannt.
mach mal ein foto von dir neben dem bike wegen grössenverhältniss habe die selben masse und laut grössenrechner kommt bei mir immer s raus.


----------



## Chrisinger (18. Dezember 2013)

Geb mal 1 cm mehr SL beim Rechner ein, dann bist bei Größe M 

Wobei die 81cm und Schuhe gemessen sind. Wenn ich meine five ten impact anhabe, sind es gleich ein paar cm mehr

Also bei mir kam auch S raus. Hatte das Strive schon in M, S war mir zu klein.

Da der Reach beim Torque noch bisschen kürzer ist wie beim Strive, bin ich wieder zum M

Meinte auch der Mitarbeiter am Telefon


Ich hab mal ein Bild angehängt. Leider hatte ich keine zweite Person zur Hand, deswegen musste der Montageständer und ein Selbstauslöser her halten


----------



## chost (18. Dezember 2013)

hast recht bei 82 sl stellt er auf m um,natürlich auch ohneschuhe gemessen die 81.
das ex hat auch einen kleineren reachwert als mein jetziges und auf dem sitze ich schon echt super auch m.
will ja auch nicht zu frontlastig werden.

danke fürs bild


----------



## Chrisinger (18. Dezember 2013)

Fahrbericht werde ich erst am We liefern können


----------



## chost (20. Dezember 2013)

na dann warten wir mal ab.
kettenführung schon abgebaut,welche wid die neue oder willst du ohne fahren?

mfg


----------



## Chrisinger (20. Dezember 2013)

Du siehst aber auch alles 

Wird eine MRP AMG mit Taco werden

Kleineres Kettenblatt ist auch schon unterwegs


----------



## chost (21. Dezember 2013)

die neue macht sich bestimmt optisch gut an dem rad,warum ein kleineres blatt,das 34 sollte doch für alles ausreichen.

mfg


----------



## Chrisinger (21. Dezember 2013)

denke die Übersetzung ist mit dem 34 zu krass. 32er macht da mehr Sinn

http://www.j-berkemeier.de/Ritzelre...5,13,11+tf=85+ru=215+vr=3-3+ge=false+rt=false


----------



## chost (21. Dezember 2013)

denkst du nicht das du bergab in schnellen trails bis weilen in die luft tretten wirst?bin bei meinem spezi von 36 vorn auf 38 hoch da mir das übel aufgestossen hat ,bei 11-34 hinten.

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrisinger (21. Dezember 2013)

Ich werd es jetzt erstmal im Winter mit dem kleineren probieren. Bei mir sind die Trails in der Gegend recht flach 

36/11 und 32/10 unterscheidet sich nicht viel


----------



## chost (21. Dezember 2013)

na dann her mit den ersten fahrbericht.

mfg


----------



## chost (30. Dezember 2013)

schon probe gefahren?

mfg


----------



## Chrisinger (30. Dezember 2013)

Leider nicht. Ich warte noch auf die Kettenführung und die Erkältung IST endlich weg


----------



## I3uchi (1. Januar 2014)

Edit: Hier stand was falsches...


----------



## Nico Laus (8. Januar 2014)

Was gibt's neues? Wir wollen den Thread doch nicht einschlafen lassen.


----------



## chost (9. Januar 2014)

warte auch schon auf den fahrbericht vom kollege.

mfg


----------



## Master_KK (9. Januar 2014)

Was soll da dann groß drin stehen? Das die X01 gut funktioniert? Das die Lyrik und der DB Air federn?  Den Rahmen gabs letztes Jahr schon - Guckt halt im Torque EX Sammeldings.


----------



## Uni560 (13. Januar 2014)

Ich kann alles was l3uchi sagte nur unterstreichen. Ich hatte aber von Anfang an die ls mehr reingedreht und habe fast das Gefühl gehabt mein altes cube AMS den Berg hoch zu treten. Die x01 läuft ebenfalls sehr sahnig.

Ich war gestern im Taunus unterwegs bei ca. 25km und 650hm. Die lyric ist bisher über alles erhaben und spricht fein an. Der ccdb hatte gestern noch ein wenig zu viel Druck für downhill drauf (105kg, 140psi). Ich werde das nächste mal nur 130 PSI fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nico Laus (14. Januar 2014)

Wie kommt man trotz X01 zu einem einigermaßen bezahlbaren Bikepark-Laufradsatz? Durch 11x kommen doch immens höhere Kosten zustande, an die ich bisher nicht gedacht habe. Man bräuchte einen anderen Freilaufkörper (60-80€) und eine weitere XX1 oder X01 Kassette (260€).
Gibt es alternative Lösungen? Bspw. mit einer Shimano 11x Ultegra Kassette oder einem 9x oder 10x Ritzelpaket und das Schaltwerkt dann irgendwie begrenzen? Wäre natürlich unpraktisch, wenn man jedes Mal die Gangschaltung neu einstellen müsste... aber das muss doch günstiger und trotzdem praktikabel gehen.


----------



## Chrisinger (14. Januar 2014)

Ich glaub es zwar nicht, aber ich hab jetzt alle Teile zusammen ^^  lang hat es gedauert

Kurbel hab ich nur auf Grund eines großen Zufall getauscht. Wichtig war mir die Kettenführung und ein 40er Vorbau

Spätestens am We gibt es eine erste Ausfahrt samt Bericht!


----------



## Uni560 (14. Januar 2014)

Chrisinger, schaut gut aus. Warum die geänderte Kettenführung? Nur wegen dem Taco?


----------



## Chrisinger (14. Januar 2014)

Genau deswegen


----------



## Uni560 (14. Januar 2014)

Ich bin gespannt was du zur x01 sagst.


----------



## Chrisinger (19. Januar 2014)

Heute die erste Ausfahrt gemacht und ich bin voll begeistert. Die Übersetzungsbandbreite der X01 reicht mir vollkommen aus.

Viel Unterschied zu meinem Strive konnte ich im Vortrieb nicht feststellen.

Das Fahrwerk ist natürlich deutlich besser und schluckt viel mehr. Feinabstimmung kommt noch, die Schaltung muss ich auch noch genau einstellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uni560 (19. Januar 2014)

Ja ich bin von der x01 auch begeistert. Gestern gab es eine 25km 800hm Tour auf die Kette und das fuhr sich bergauf fast wie mit meinem ehemaligen 130mm Bike. Ich werde vllt für Reserven vorne noch auf 30 oder 32 Zähne umbauen. An steilen stellen merkt man es schon gut in den Beinen.

Das Fahrwerk ist sehr schluckfreudig und ich brauche da sicherlich auch noch einiges an Zeit um es perfekt abzustimmen. Aber die Bandbreite die das Bike bietet ist genial.


----------



## Kalle79 (22. Januar 2014)

Hi Leute, ich möchte mir das Trailflow 2014 zulegen, da ich aber sozusagen Fullyanfänger bin weiß ich nicht genau ob die XO1 Schaltgruppe das richtige ist,oder lieber auf 2x10 gehen soll (Strive 8.0)
Ich denke hier braucht man schon Schmackes in den Beinen ?
Ich bin bis jetzt nur Hardtail gefahren wobei ich hier das Rad und Materrial schon recht gequält habe. 
Ich fahre hauptsächlich auf heimischen Trails auch Anspruchsvollere,Berge (meisten Bergab natürlich wenn möglich Shuttle,Lift),gelegentlich Bikepark und die Tagestouren sind überschaubar bis 50km und 1200hhm.


----------



## Chrisinger (22. Januar 2014)

Im Vergleich zu 2x10 fehlen dir die 2 kleinsten Gänge. schau mal ganz oben auf der Seite, da hab Übersetzungen verlinkt


----------



## Uni560 (23. Januar 2014)

Hi Kalle,

also mir fehlt bei der X01 nicht viel. Ich fahre aktuell im deutschen Mittelgebirge.
Bisher war ich mit dem Bike am Großen Feldberg im Taunus unterwegs und nur an einer Steigung musste ich bisher absteigen.
Wenn du die Kosten von ca. 60€ nicht scheust, dann kannst du dir ein kleineres Kettenblatt kaufen. Ich werde vermutlich vorne auch auf 30Zähne umrüsten, einfach, damit man im Uphill mehr Reserve bei steileren Steigungen hat.


----------



## Nico Laus (29. Januar 2014)

Hier gibt es ein Review zum 2014er Gapstar:
http://www.bikeradar.com/mtb/gear/c...uct/review-canyon-torque-ex-gapstar-14-47979/


----------



## Nico Laus (4. Februar 2014)

Waren bei euren Trailflows die Ergon GA1 montiert? Habe meins heute bekommen, aber mit Canyon Griffen. War eigentlich schon gespannt auf die Ergons und wollte sie mal testen.


----------



## Chrisinger (4. Februar 2014)

Nope, auch nur die normalen Canyon Griffe. Ich hab auf die 66sick gewechselt


----------



## FlyingLizard (4. Februar 2014)

ich hab ja schon das dritte Canyon und bis jetzt waren immer nur die Canyon-Griffe drauf.

Die Odi Rouge kann ich dir empfehlen!


----------



## Uni560 (5. Februar 2014)

Ich warte bis die GE1 von Ergon draussen sind. Die GA1 fand ich am All Mountain damals enttäuschend.


----------



## Nico Laus (6. Februar 2014)

Ich denke, ich werde die Odi Rouge bestellen. Dicke Griffe wollte ich immer mal testen. 

Gestern stand die erste Testfahrt an: seeehr geil das Bike!! Und ich kann es mir trotz Luftfederelemente  sehr gut im Park vorstellen. Das Fahrwerk braucht noch etwas Feintuning, aber schon das empfohlene Setup passt gut, und liegt satt aber lebendig auf dem Trail. Die Lyrik ist noch etwas bockig, muss aber auch erstmal eingefahren werden und nach dem Schmierölstand sollte ich auch schauen. Könnte daran liegen.

Die Reifen in Kombination mit der X01 sind bergab ne Macht. Super Grip und lautlos. So machts Spaß.  Bergauf kostet die Kombi aber mächtig Körner. Da werde ich wohl auf ein Kettenblatt mit 32Zähnen wechseln. Bei den Reifen habe ich daran gedacht, den Highroller 2 nach vorne zu nehmen und für hinten einen Ardent 2.4 anzuschaffen. Gibt es dazu Erfahrungen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlyingLizard (6. Februar 2014)

Grundsätzlich kann man bei jeder Gabel sofort nen Ölwechsel machen, da sie von Werk aus alle am Öl sparen. Wirst sofort den Unterschied spüren.


----------



## Master_KK (6. Februar 2014)

Bezüglich Reifen hab ich folgende Kombi durch:

V: Minion DHF ST H: Highroller II
Wie du auch schon erfahren hast bietet die Kombi super Grip. Der Highroller rollt allerdings schlecht - Der Minion is richtig gut!

V: Minion DHF ST H: Hans Dampf TS
Strampelt sich erheblich leichter und bei trockenen Bedingungen super Grip. Wenn´s feucht und matschig wird is der HD aber direkt zu und bietet auch nicht viel Bremsgrip.

V: Muddy Mary Trailstar H: Muddy Mary Pacestar
Fahre ich jetzt aktuell und bin sehr zufrieden. Rollt besser als die Minion/Highroller Kombi und genau das richtige bei dem feucht/schlammigen Winter. Hat ne super Selbstreinigung, aber wenn´s tiefer Schlamm ist bringt´s natürlich auch nix mehr.

Im Frühjahr/Sommer kommt vorne wieder der Minion DHF ST drauf - Hinterreifen mal gucken, zur Not der Highroller.
Würde ja mal Conti Baron BCC probieren, aber die sind recht teuer, in 2.3 sehr schmal und in 2.5 sehr schwer...


----------



## Nico Laus (6. Februar 2014)

Baron 2.3 vorne und Mountain King 2.4 hinten bin ich bisher gefahren. Die Kombi rollt sehr gut, ist aber gripmäßig eher was für ein Trailbike.
Der Baron 2.5 ist echt schwer und klebt wie Kaugummi. Den nehme ich nur für den Bikepark her.

Mit Schwalbe habe ich bisher noch keine Erfahrungen gemacht und würde das Fass auch erstmal zu lassen. Vielleicht irgendwann mal...

z.Zt. läuft's wohl auf Ardent 2.4 hinten und Highroller2 vorne raus. Im Sommer dann den Minion vorne.


----------



## Chrisinger (6. Februar 2014)

Bezüglich Ölwechsel: Müsste doch reichen wenn erstmal die Lower leg Ölmengen checke oder?

Oder sollte ich oben auch gleich aufmachen?



http://cdn.sram.com/cdn/farfuture/G...les/techdocs/2011-rockshox-fork-oil-chart.pdf


----------



## Master_KK (6. Februar 2014)

Chrisinger schrieb:


> Bezüglich Ölwechsel: Müsste doch reichen wenn erstmal die Lower leg Ölmengen checke oder?
> 
> Oder sollte ich oben auch gleich aufmachen?
> 
> ...



Erstmal nur das Casting. Die 2-3 Tropfen die original drin sind abtropfen lassen und 15ml Motoröl oder dickflüssiges Gabelöl rein (da scheiden sich die Geister). In die Luftkammer kann auch ruhig ein bisschen was rein, Dämpfung passt eigentlich von Werk. Wenn du den Federweg nicht ausnutzt kannst du mal komplett die Luft ablassen und die Gabel komplett komprimieren - Wenn das nicht geht ist eventuell zuviel Öl in der Dämpfung. Zuwenig ist drin wenn du bei der Verstellung keinen Effekt merkst.


----------



## haardakiri (23. März 2014)

Moin,
der ein oder andere hat sein Trailflow ja jetzt schon etwas länger.
Immer noch zufrieden oder habt Ihr schon irgendwas umgebaut?
Bin immer noch etwas skeptisch wegen der X01.


----------



## Uni560 (23. März 2014)

Absolut traumhaft. Im Mittelgebirge passt die x01 echt super. Bei bedarf kann man auf ein 30/32er KB runter gehen. Das einzige was mir beim bike nicht so gefällt ist die bremse. Ich gebe ihr diese Saison Zeit mich noch zu überzeugen. Wenn sie aber so bleibt, dann kommt eine zee dran.


----------



## I3uchi (24. März 2014)

Ebenfalls sehr zufrieden, ebenfalls im Mittelgebirge.
@Uni560: Rein aus Interesse, was stört dich denn an der Bremse?


----------



## Kalle79 (24. März 2014)

Hi Leute, ich war mit meinen Trailflow im März in Finale Ligure und muß sagen das Bike ist in allen belagen absolut TOP!
Über die Bremse kann ich überhaupt nicht meckern die geht wie die Hölle bei der ersten Testfahrt hab ich gleich mal zu fest in die Vorderbremse gelangt und einen schönen Abflug über den Lenker gemacht.
Hatte aber bist jetzt nur eine XT Bremse zum Vergleich aber die Avid 7 Trail geht um einiges besser meiner Meinung. 
Ich bin zwar kein Downhillprofi aber für gute zügige Fahrer lang sie allemal!
Ich hab vorne auf einen 30er Kettenblatt umgerüstet und muß sagen das ist die beste Übersetzung die auch für Uphill und Tagesausflüge optimal passt.
Ich bin mit diesen Rad wunschlos Glücklich!
Hätte noch ne Frage bezüglich eurer Gabel und Dämpfer Setups wie fahrt ihr?
Ich bin Finale vorne 30mm und hinten 35mm SAG bei 85 kg Fahrergewicht inkl. Rucksack gefahren und hab den Federweg vorne /hinten bis auf 2-3 mm voll ausgenutzt absolut TOP.
Nur mit Low und Hi Speed Kompression Einstellung Blick ich noch nicht ganz durch hab im Moment beim DB air alles nach Canyon Standard war eingentlich zufrieden.
Rebound bei der Lyrik ist auf 4 Klicks.
Also bin für Tipps sehr dankbar da ich in diesen Gebiet noch Neuling bin
Grüße Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uni560 (24. März 2014)

Meine bremse muss 105kg lebend Gewicht plus Ausrüstung bremsen. Der Druckpunkt hat mir noch bei keiner elixir gefallen. Ich habe 2-3mal richtig starkes fading gehabt. Das ist kein Spaß, wenn es verblockt ist/wird. Ich war mit der Formula rx und den shimano bremsen bisher zufriedener. Wie gesagt gebe ich der bremse noch diese Saison. Vllt wird es besser. Habe auch neue Beläge geholt und werde die mal montieren inkl. Entfetten der Scheiben. Einfach um auf Nummer sicher zu gehen.


----------



## I3uchi (24. März 2014)

Kann die KoolStop-Beläge sehr empfehlen, bin letztes Jahr von Original-Avid umgestiegen. Sie halten nicht so lange, sind aber bissiger.


----------



## Uni560 (24. März 2014)

Halten nicht so lange? Die avid sind jetzt bald schon runter...


----------



## I3uchi (24. März 2014)

105kg Körpergewicht, 15kg Bike, 4-7kg Rucksack/Klamotten, sagen wir mal 125kg. Bei mir kommen z.B. knapp 100kg zusammen. Natürlich stellt das auch eine größere Beanspruchung der Bremse dar. Davon abgesehen habe ich mal irgendwo etwas von dünneren "Auslieferungsbelägen" gelesen, kann es aber nicht bestätigen.
Letztendlich ist das ja wurscht wenn Dir die Bremse vom Gefühl her nicht zusagt, aber ich würde anderen Belägen eine Chance geben. Bei mir im Bekanntenkreis finden sich mittlerweile ausnahmslos Avid-Bremsen (Elixir und Elixir Trail) und alle sind sehr zufrieden damit.


----------



## Uni560 (25. März 2014)

Ich werde wie gesagt demnächst die Beläge ändern und alles nochmal reinigen, um auf der sicheren Seite zu sein.
Und dann werde ich ja sehen, wie zufrieden ich bin. 
Da ein Wechsel der Bremse geldlich eh erst nächsten Winter geplant ist, kann ich bis dahin dann auch mal die KoolStop Beläge testen.


----------



## Nico Laus (25. März 2014)

Starkes Fading spricht mmn für Luft/Feuchtigkeit im System. Da würde ich als erstes ansetzten.

Zum Bike allgemein: Ich bin immer wieder vom Spektrum begeistert, das das EX abdeckt. Bikeparkgeballer ist genauso drin wie Tagestour, ohne Kompromisse eingehen zu müssen. Nur sollte man entsprechende Reifen aufziehen.
Das EX lebt vom DB CS. Ich bin noch nie einen so lebendigen und feinen Dämpfer gefahren. Bergauf kurz den gut erreichbaren Hebel umlegen und trotzdem bleibt das Heck aktiv und wird nicht nur einfach hölzern-bockig.
Bergab geht es keinen Deut schlechter als mein ehemaliges FRX. Ich finde die etwas steilere Geometrie auf unseren DH-Strecken sogar angenehmer zu fahren. Super flache Lenkwinkel und laaaange Radstände machen vielleicht in extrem steilen highspeed Passagen Spaß. Den Rest der Zeit fährt man gefühlt einen LKW durch die Gegend. Also da ist mir mein Torque EX auch für den Park lieber. Ein guter Mittelweg zwischen Wendigkeit und Laufruhe (ich fahre Größe L).
Schöner Nebeneffekt ist: Kommt man bei einer Tour an fiesen Stellen und Mutproben vorbei, kann die Sorge ums Bike nicht mehr als Ausrede dienen. Das EX ist grundsolide. Damit kommt man überall rüber, runter, durch...wenn man sich traut.

Der gescholtene Laufradsatz und die Bremse laufen 1a. Demnächst werde ich mal die Speichenspannung kontrollieren lassen. Dann dürfte der aber schon noch ne Weile halten. Die Avid Trail ist fein dosierbar und beißt gut. Die Saint ist bei extremer Beanspruchung standfester, dafür aber auch schwerer. Unbedingt auf Shimano wechseln muss man wirklich nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Master_KK (25. März 2014)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> Baron 2.3 vorne und Mountain King 2.4 hinten bin ich bisher gefahren. Die Kombi rollt sehr gut, ist aber gripmäßig eher was für ein Trailbike.
> Der Baron 2.5 ist echt schwer und klebt wie Kaugummi. Den nehme ich nur für den Bikepark her.
> 
> Mit Schwalbe habe ich bisher noch keine Erfahrungen gemacht und würde das Fass auch erstmal zu lassen. Vielleicht irgendwann mal...
> ...



Bezüglich Reifen hab ich nun wieder den Minion ST vorne und hinten nen 2.4er Ardent aufgezogen. Sieht bisschen mickrig aus, rollt aber echt gut und auf den aktuell trockenen Trails auch guter Grip. Fürn Bikepark erscheint mir der Ardent aber doch zu labil mit seinen schwabbeligen Seitenwänden...


----------



## Uni560 (25. März 2014)

Also der Druck/Weg am Hebel bleibt konstant, weswegen ich erstmal Luft ausschließen würde. Aber die Verzögerung nimmt spürbar ab. wenn die echt seit November (Aufbaudatum Canyon-seitig) schon so schlimm Wasser gezogen hat, dann spricht das nicht sonderlich für die Bremse. Die Formula haben bis dato 2 Jahre ohne Entlüften durch gestanden, bei gleicher "Lagerung" und ähnlicher Nutzung.

Ja das Torque EX hat eine geniale Bandbreite.


----------



## andyandersson (26. März 2014)

Mein Torque Ex Trailflow ist auf dem Weg zu mir, ich habe ja hart mit mir gekämpft, (Strive Race od Torque) was mich jetzt noch unruhig stimmt sind die Laufräder, hört man ja viel von, nun die Frage ist sind die Mist oder taugen die doch als Vollwertige Laufräder?

Beste Grüße

Andy


----------



## Master_KK (26. März 2014)

andyandersson schrieb:


> Mein Torque Ex Trailflow ist auf dem Weg zu mir, ich habe ja hart mit mir gekämpft, (Strive Race od Torque) was mich jetzt noch unruhig stimmt sind die Laufräder, hört man ja viel von, nun die Frage ist sind die Mist oder taugen die doch als Vollwertige Laufräder?
> 
> Beste Grüße
> 
> Andy



Die Sunringle sind nicht so schlecht wie man überall liest. Hab mein 2013er Torque jetzt seit April - also fast ein Jahr - und bin durchgehend gefahren. Boppard, Willingen, Winterberg und Bad Wildbad waren auch dabei. Hinten sind zwei Dellen drin und sie laufen nicht mehr so richtig rund, hatte sie zwischendurch auch mal zentrieren lassen. Gebraucht oder aus nem Neurad bekommt man die ja auch unter 200 € - Weiß nicht obs da Sinn macht richtig viel für andere LR auszugeben. Denke wenn die durch sind werd ich wieder was in der Preisklasse 200 € kaufen und es als Verschleißteil abschreiben. Hängt aber sicher auch vom Gewicht ab - Mit meinen 75kg haben die es ja recht leicht.


----------



## Chrisinger (26. März 2014)

Ich hab meine Sun Rungle durch Hope Naben und ZTR Flow EX Felgen ersetzt. Hab ich bis jetzt an jedem meiner Räder gefahren und hatte noch nie Probleme damit.

Leider will keiner den Sun Ringle LRS haben


----------



## Nico Laus (26. März 2014)

Master_KK schrieb:


> Bezüglich Reifen hab ich nun wieder den Minion ST vorne und hinten nen 2.4er Ardent aufgezogen. Sieht bisschen mickrig aus, rollt aber echt gut und auf den aktuell trockenen Trails auch guter Grip. Fürn Bikepark erscheint mir der Ardent aber doch zu labil mit seinen schwabbeligen Seitenwänden...


Ist auch eine gute Kombi uns so mickrig sieht der Ardent nicht aus. 
Im Park hatte ich ihn einmal drauf und direkt einen Platten, aber für Endurotouren ist der Reifen super. Hat auch mehr Reserven als MoutainKing II oder ähnlich leicht rollende Reifen.


----------



## Nico Laus (26. März 2014)

Chrisinger schrieb:


> Leider will keiner den Sun Ringle LRS haben


Und genau deswegen werde ich ihn behalten und kaputt fahren. Jedes Teil nur anhand der Forenreputation zu tauschen möchte ich mir nicht leisten.


----------



## Master_KK (26. März 2014)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> Ist auch eine gute Kombi uns so mickrig sieht der Ardent nicht aus.
> Im Park hatte ich ihn einmal drauf und direkt einen Platten, aber für Endurotouren ist der Reifen super. Hat auch mehr Reserven als MoutainKing II oder ähnlich leicht rollende Reifen.



2.35er Schwalbe ist deutlich breiter als ein 2.5er Maxxis - Insofern sieht der aus wie ne Teertrennscheibe ;-)
Bezüglich dem Laufradsatz seh ich das auch so. Is bezahlt, man bekommt beim verkauf nicht viel dafür, hält nach einem Jahr noch und wird kaputtgefahren. In Wildbad hab ich an einem Tag 2 Leute mit teuren Laufrädern gesehen, die regelrecht um 45 Grad verbogen waren - Das tut mehr weh. Bei meinen würde ich lachen und sie mir ins Wohnzimmer hängen


----------



## Campainer (30. März 2014)

Eher auf 30er oder 32er Kettenblatt wechseln ? Flache trails,tourenorientiert und paar mal im Monat Park.


----------



## Chrisinger (30. März 2014)

Ich fahr ein 32 Blatt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uni560 (30. März 2014)

Campainer, wie viele Km und HM kommen denn bei dir zusammen?


----------



## Campainer (30. März 2014)

40-60km mit 1000+ hm müssten schon gut drin sein.


----------



## andyandersson (31. März 2014)

Ich hab das gleiche "Problem" da ich auch nicht so die Ahnung habe, weiss ich nicht ob 30 zu leicht ist fürs Platte Land oder 32 noch zu schwer fürs Gebirge. Außerdem "klackert (als wäre etwas lose, aber nur am Hinterrad) was am Hinterbau/Rad. Hab das Bike erst am 29.03 bekommen und zusammengebaut.


----------



## Uni560 (31. März 2014)

Ich war auch bei der gleichen Fragestellung. Meine bisherigen Touren mit dem Torque waren ca. 25-30km Touren mit 600-800hm.
Ich fahre im Taunus und Odenwald und eigentlich reicht mir dort das 34er KB echt aus. Ich musste 2 mal bei einer steileren Steigung absteigen und schieben. Bei der 3ten Tour an der Stelle vorbei habe ich es geschafft durchzutreten. 
Ich glaube, ich werde noch 1 - 2 Monate mit dem 34er KB trainieren. Wenn ich dann auf Touren merke, dass ich bestimmte Steigungen nicht schaffe, dann werde ich mir direkt ein 32er KB kaufen. Im Grunde komme ich in den Mittelgebirgen aktuell gut zurecht, wieso dann also auf ein 30er gehen und mich nach oben hin in den Gängen "beschneiden"? Einen Alpencross habe ich mit dem Torque nicht vor. Das sind aber persönliche Empfindungen und ich wollte nur mal meine Gedanken in den Raum werfen, weil sie vllt dem ein oder anderen helfen könnten. andyandersson, fahr erstmal ein paar Touren mit dem 34er KB. Es geht besser als man denkt.


----------



## andyandersson (31. März 2014)

ja stimmt wohl bin was die Kondition angeht noch zurück. Aber wollte auch nenn Alpencross damit fahren. Aber erst nächstes Jahr vielleicht ist da da 34 nenn gutes Training.


----------



## Campainer (5. April 2014)

Hey. Wieviel Lsc/Hsc/Rebound fahrt ihr bei der Lyrik ?


----------



## I3uchi (12. April 2014)

High- und Low-Speed-Druckstufe habe ich auf "Hard - 4 Clicks". Zugstufe soweit dass beim schnellen Ausfedern im Stand das Rad den Boden nicht verlässt. Dämpfer stelle ich nach Beanspruchung ein, soll heißen ich bin meine Stammstrecke ein paar Mal runter und habe den Luftdruck so angepasst dass ca. 1/5 Reserve besteht. Dämpfer ansonsten Werkseinstellung.


----------



## MF-Freeride (25. Juni 2014)

*So, wollte hier auch mal meinen Senf bzgl. dem Trailflow '14 und der Kettenblatt-Diskussion abgeben.* Ich habe das Trailflow jetzt seit 3 Wochen. Habe lange drauf gewartet und es mittlerweile auch auf Herz und Nieren geprüft. Das Fahrwerk ist echt top: Die Lyrik Solo Air 170 ist echt ne Wohlfühl-Gabel: SAG einstellen und los geht's. Auf'm Trail noch Rebound und Kompressionen nachjustieren und man hat ne super Gabel, die bei weiten Sprüngen (und verpatzten Landungen) sowie 3-Meter-Drops genug Selbstvertrauen vermittelt. Schön steif, potent und mit einem 5-Minuten-Setup direkt race-ready! Absenkfunktion braucht man ebenso nicht. Hatte mich auch für die 180er Fox Talas mit Absenkfunktion interessiert, allerdings sind mit der Lyrik selbst steilste Anstiege zu meistern. Okay, wenn man sie auf 130 oder 140 mm absenken könnte, wäre es definitiv hier und da leichter, allerdings muss man die Preisersparnis ebenso berücksichtigen. Vor dem Double Barrel Air hatte ich im Vorfeld echt Angst: Feintuning sollte ja echt knifflig sein. Und das ist es auch mangels spürbarer Klicks und Werkzeug. Dennoch: Ich habe die Werkseinstellungen belassen und lediglich den Luftdruck angepasst und er fährt sich butterweich. Im Uphill reduziert man dank Climbswitch das Wippen ganz gut und man kommt ohne großen Kraftverlust aufm Berg an. Auch hier dürfte ein CTD-System von Fox bestimmt einfacher sein - wenn es denn so gut funktionieren würde... Denn im Downhill greift der DB Air richtig an und macht einfach unglaublich Laune. Keine Angst vor Geblockere oder größeren Drops - das Ding funktioniert tadellos. Nun zur Schaltung: Tja, das ist schon so ne Sache. Rein technisch läuft die X01 wie ein sauberes Uhrwerk. Schnell hoch und runter schalten selbst am Berg. Das ist echt super. Für mich war sie auch ein Beweggrund zum Kauf. Kein Schaltärger mehr mit 2 Kettenblättern, aufgeräumtes Cockpit und Gewichtsersparnis in dem Preissegment. Nun zum Antritt: Ich habe mir auch direkt ein 32er-Kettenblatt gekauft und montiert (anstatt serienmäßigem 34er-Blatt). Das geht sogar ohne Kurbelabbau, echt super gelungen! Beim Fahren kam dann doch die erste Ernüchterung. Im Vergleich zu meinem Enduro mit 20 Gang musste ich auf meinem Hometrail an manchen Passagen echt beißen! Bei normalen Steigungen über hunderte Meter ist es echt gar kein Thema, einfach kleinster Gang und gemütlich hoch. Wenn es aber richtig steil wird, wo man auch auf nem XC schon nahe überm Lenker hängt, wird es hier zur Herausforderung. Da spielt der relativ flache Sitzwinkel von 73,5° bestimmt auch noch ne Rolle (im Vergleich zum YT Capra bei bspw. 75°). Ich denke aber ehrlicherweise, dass das Bike mit seiner Geometrie und 1x11-Schaltung nur für ambitionierte und konditionierte Biker zu empfehlen ist. Einsteiger oder Biker, die wenig Fahrrad fahren, dürften sich bei entsprechender Steigung ordentlich umsehen bzw. schlicht absteigen müssen. Ich fühlte mich teilweise in der Zeit zurückversetzt, als ich die gleichen Berge auf meinem Enduro (Canyon Strive) zu trainieren begann. Es war einfach anstrengend! Aber: Mit Training klappt da alles. Immer wieder fahren und dann werden die Berge auch einfacher. Ich bin trotz besagtem Defizit letztlich 1x11-Fan geworden. Man könnte jetzt auch noch auf 30er Größe gehen, allerdings verspielt man dann Potenzial im Endspeed. Ich fahre bei trockenen Trails meist immer im 9. oder 10. Gang. Der Antritt klappt im Wald dann einwandfrei, lediglich auf Straßen vermisse ich ein bisschen Endgeschwindigkeit. Zum Abschluss also mal wieder die leidige Frage: Was will man mit dem Bike machen? _Ich_ habe es mir gekauft, um damit die Trails und Bikeparks zu rocken. Ich fahre keine 1000 Höhenmeter, 400 - 500 könnte ich mir am Stück vorstellen, dann wird's aber müßig. Der Aufstieg ist also die Pflicht, der Abstieg die absolute Kür! Das macht höllischen Spaß. Mit Kettenblatt und Pedalen bin ich bei 3000€, billiger geht es mit gleicher Ausstattung und Wertigkeit nicht! Auch sonst ist alles prima: Die Elixir 7 Trail beißt, die hydraulische Sattelstütze funzt, die Reifen haben Grip und vermitteln Stabilität. Im Vergleich zum Enduro Canyon Strive ziehe ich das Trailflow aufgrund deutlich höherer Fahrwerkspotenz und zufriedenstellender Uphilltauglichkeit definitv vor! Auch wenn ich damit sicherlich keine Alpenüberquerung oder auch Tagestouren von 8 Stunden machen werde...


----------



## Uni560 (29. Juni 2014)

Ich bin mittlerweile mit der avid elixir 7 trail auch warm geworden. Ebenso das 34er Kettenblatt sagt mir immer mehr zu, da das Fahrwerk so schnell und gut vertrauen schafft, dass ich mittlerweile bergab auch treten mag. Anstiege werden mit zunehmendem training auch flacher xD.

Bin seeehr zufrieden. Vor 2 Wochen war ich mit dem bike in Winterberg und die freeride war ein wahres fest mit dem bike.

Ich fahre aktuell 20-30km 600-800hm touren ohne dass ich Probleme mit den Beinen bekomme. Da geht aber auch noch einiges mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nico Laus (29. Juni 2014)

Hat hier noch jemand Probleme mit einer sich immer wieder verstellenden Gangschaltung? Grund des Übels ist ein lockeres Schaltauge. Die Bohrung im Rahmen, die als Aufnahme für das Schaltauge dient, ist etwas zu groß.  Dadurch kann sich das Schaltauge unter Last um 2-3° verdrehen und nervt dann mit schlechter Schaltperformance.

Wenn es ein Fertigungsproblem am Rahmen ist, dürfte es bestimmt mehrere Bikes betreffen.


----------



## I3uchi (29. Juni 2014)

Kann ich nicht bestätigen, Schaltung arbeitet nach wie vor einwandfrei.


----------



## Uni560 (29. Juni 2014)

Hier ebenso, alles gut funktionierend. Ich schaue mir das die Tage mal genauer an, hätte mir wenn dann aber beim letzten reinigen schon auffallen müssen. Da hatte ich die Schaltung nämlich komplett gereinigt, etc.


----------



## Machinehead (2. Juli 2014)

Habe nun auch endlich mein trailflow in arctic zu hause stehen.
Hatte leider das Pech das die Lyrik defekt war und ich deswegen 2wochen auf eine neue warten musste.
Der Canyon Service hat mich da auch etwas enttäuscht.
Die neue funktioniert jetzt super.Allerdings musste ich feststellen dass die Standrohre feine Kratzer aufweisen und dass das
Rechte viel mehr glänzt als das andere.Es hat auch eine ganz andere Oberflächenstruktur.Hat einer von euch ähnliches feststellen können?
Und ich habe bemerkt dass am Vorderrad ein highroller2 in 2,4 verbaut ist anstatt 2,5 mit supertacky?

Gruß michael


----------



## Darkwingduck (27. Juli 2014)

Hallo Leute, lese hier schon ewig mit und wollte mich jetzt auch mal zu Wort melden:
Ich habe letzte Woche mein Trailflow geliefert bekommen. Das Bike ist sozusagen mein Einstieg in die Fully-Welt. Bis jetzt bin ich auf einem Canyon Stitched singlespeed Dirtbike durch die Gegend gefahren (mehr war leider finanziell nicht drin).
Bis jetzt bin ich mit dem Torque eigentlich super zufrieden. Alles läuft wie ein Uhrwerk. 

Eine Sache hat mich allerdings sehr gewundert: Der Rollwiderstand auf Asphalt erscheint mit irgendwie echt extrem. Ich hatte ja schon gelesen, dass Reifen nicht so super Rollen und mir ist auch klar, das es bei so einem Bike nicht darum geht mit einem Rennrad mithalten zu können, aber leider wohne ich in der Stadt und bin nun mal gezwungen erstmal ca.45 Minuten über Strassen und Fahrradweg zu eiern, bevor es Trailmäßig los geht. 

Eigentlich hatte ich erwartet wesentlich schneller als mit meinem alten Singlespeeder unterwegs zu sein, da hier die Höchstgeschwindigkeit auf der Ebene einfach durch die fehlende Gangschaltung beschränkt war, aber es kommt mir so vor als müsste ich für das selbe Tempo bei vergleichbarem Gang mit dem Trailflow ca. die doppelte Kraft aufwenden und bin folglich nach den 45 Minuten Weg völlig am Ende(vorher total entspannt). Außerdem überholen mich ständig Mütter mit Kinderwagenanhänger 
Also Ich hoffe jetzt mal, es geht nicht nur mir so und dass das an der Bereifung liegt, da der Hinterbau sich bei normalem Dahinfahren eigentlich nicht zu bewegen scheint.
Habt ihr ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht, oder hab ich einfach nur Pudding in den Beinen?
Falls ja, hätte jemand eine Empfehlung für mich welche Reifen gut auf Asphalt rollen bei Vertretbarer Trail-Performance? 

Vielen Dank schonmal


----------



## Diesti (27. Juli 2014)

Also i sag mal mit der Reifenkombi kannst normal eigentlich ohne Probleme die 45min. mit einem Schnitt von ca. 25 km/h treten. Aber hast du schon mal die Räder gedreht und kontrolliert ob vielleicht die Bremsen schleifen bzw. die Naben sich schön drehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Darkwingduck (27. Juli 2014)

Bei entlastetem Rad schleift nix, dreht sich auch alles super, hinten auch rückwärts mit Schaltung und Tretlager. Wie es aussieht wenn ich drauf sitze (ca.80kg) kann ich schlecht beurteilen, aber gefühlsmäßig würd ich sagen wenn ich das treten aufhöre wird es verhältnismäßig schnell langsamer...


----------



## Micha382 (27. Juli 2014)

Was sind denn für Reifen drauf? Die Maxxis Ardent?
Die hatte ich auch auf dem Strive und die sind vor allem auf Asphalt gerollt wie ein Sack Nüsse und ich hab mich gefühlt als ob ich 0,0 Kraft in den Beinen hätte.
Fahre jetzt hinten einen Nobby Nic und vorne hab ich wegen des guten Grips den Maxxis gelassen und so kann man auch wieder entspannter fahren, sind Welten Unterschied vom Rollwiderstand her!


----------



## Darkwingduck (28. Juli 2014)

laut Canyon:
VR: Highroller II Kevlar EXO Super Tacky 2.5
HR: Minion DHF Kevlar EXO Super Tacky 2.5
Verwirrt mich gerade etwas....das F in DHF steht doch für Front...warum haben die den aufs Hinterrad aufgezogen?! Canyon spezial-geheim Lösung oder einfach ein Fehler? die Reifen sind bei mir auch wirklich so montiert, sind ja auch sorum auf den offiziellen Produktfotos, aber bei sämtlichen Bildern hier im Forum von dem Bike ist der DHF auch tatsächlich vorne montiert. haben alle Trailflow Besitzer VR und HR Bereifung getauscht
Andererseits, wenn Canyon da serienmäßig etwas durcheinander gebracht hat, hätte das doch hier sicher schon jemand angesprochen?


----------



## andyandersson (28. Juli 2014)

Ich habe die maxxis auch schnell ausgetauscht. Aber nur für die trails. Park fahre ich die maxxis gerne wegen dem Grip. Aber ich hatte den dhf auch hinten aber eher wegen des fehlenden Wissens.


----------



## Guerill0 (28. Juli 2014)

Hab exakt selbiges Rollverhalten festgestellt. 
Dazu kommt noch die "entspannte" Geo, bei der man schon leicht "von hinten" tritt und weniger Vortrieb erzeugt. 
Fahr nun in heimischen Gefilden am HR nun das Gegenteil zum Minion, den Larsen TT in 2,35 als Drahtreifen.


----------



## Machinehead (28. Juli 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
ich hatte auch das Gefühl mit dem DHF SuperTacky auf dem Hinterrad nicht vorwärts zu kommen.Ist für Touren einfach zu griffig.
Ich habe mich nun für einen Ibex 2,4 FRC120 entschieden.Rollt gut ist leicht.Selbst nach 4 Tagen Portes du Soleil mit ordentlich schlamm noch gut fahrbar.Der Highroller 2 am Vorderrad finde ich auch super.
gruß
Michael

p.s. war bei eurem Bike echt ein 2,5er Highroller2 ST dran?Bei mir ist es nur ein 2,4er ohne ST aufgedruckt


----------



## DiscoDuDe (28. Juli 2014)

So mal kurz zu den Reifen eine kleine History!

Vor gut 10 Jahren oder mehr brachte Maxxis eben den Mionion DHF und DHR raus, da aber der Minion DhR eigentlich müll war und ein DHF am HR teils besser war als ein DHR fuhren halt viele beim DH vorne und hinten den DHF bis zum erscheinen des DHR2. Fand den DHF in 60a hinten vom rollverhalten minimal bzw gleich gut wie einen DHR2


----------



## Darkwingduck (28. Juli 2014)

@Machinehead: Laut MAXXIS gibt es überhaupt keinen Highroller 2 in 2.5, nur 2.4. Ist bestimmt wieder ein Fehler von Canyon.

Also gut, anscheinend bin ich nicht der einzige dem es so geht. Da muss wohl ein neuer Reifen für hinten her.
welchen würdet ihr vom Rollwiederstand auf Asphalt her empfehlen. (den dhf behalte ich natürlich, wenns mal mit dem auto zum trail geht  )
Nobby Nic
Hans Dampf TS
Muddy Mary Pacestar
2.4er Ardent
Ibex 2,4 FRC120
oder irgent was ganz anderes?


----------



## Machinehead (29. Juli 2014)

Also ich bin mittlerweile etwas entäuscht von der Haltbarkeit der Schwalbe Reifen.Hatte am alten Bike ein Fat ALbert der schon nach einer halben Saison schon deutliche Flankenabriebe im Mittelprofil zeigte.(Haifischflosse).Vorne hatte ich damals den Onza Ibex 2,4 FRC120.Der ist ein super Tourenreifen und hält auch noch bei nassem leicht rutschigem Untergrund noch ausreichend gut am Vorderrad.
Nun hab ich ihn testweise am Hinterrad montiert und bin bisher sehr zufrieden.Komplett Ibex vorne hinten wären immerhin 400gr Unterschied zu der Maxxis Kombi.Der Ibex ist leider überall ausverkauft in der Version!
gruß
michael


----------



## Darkwingduck (2. August 2014)

So, hier ein kleines Update:
Ich habe jetzt hinten den Hans Dampf evo in Pace Star Compound draufgebaut. Ist schon ein ziemlicher Unterschied wie das bike jetzt vorwärts geht. Nur die Montage war ein Kampf, hatte schon befürchtet die sunringle Felgen wären irgendwie inkompatibel zu dem Reifen 

Jetzt spiel ich schon mit dem Gedanken auch noch den vorderen Reifen (highroller II) zu wechseln. Macht das überhaupt sinn? hat das VR überhaupt spürbaren Einfluss auf den Rollwiederstand? Oder wird der Unterschied eher homöopatisch?

Cheers


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diesti (3. August 2014)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> Hat hier noch jemand Probleme mit einer sich immer wieder verstellenden Gangschaltung? Grund des Übels ist ein lockeres Schaltauge. Die Bohrung im Rahmen, die als Aufnahme für das Schaltauge dient, ist etwas zu groß.  Dadurch kann sich das Schaltauge unter Last um 2-3° verdrehen und nervt dann mit schlechter Schaltperformance.
> 
> Wenn es ein Fertigungsproblem am Rahmen ist, dürfte es bestimmt mehrere Bikes betreffen.



Kann das mit dem Schaltwerk auch bestätigen! Bei mir ist es jetzt zum 2mal passiert, jedoch erst bei Feindkontakt des Schaltwerks  aber beide male musste ich die Schraube des Schaltwerks lockern und neu einstellen.
Wie du sagst, hat die Schraube zu viel Spiel durch die Bohrung vom Rahmen und wenn ich sie ganz auf links Anschlage kann ich zb. gar nicht mehr aufs letzte Ritzel schalten obwohl die Anschlagschraube nicht im weg ist.


----------



## moesless (8. September 2014)

Hab ne Frage zum Sag der Lyrik.

Wenn ich meinen Druck laut Skala der Lyrik einstelle habe ich einen SAG von 15%.
Wenn ich 30% haben will habe ich nicht mal 20psi drin.
Liegt das am Winkel des Torque oder stehe ich auf der Leitung?

Meine Frage ist: Ist das bei euch auch so????
Steht oder sitzt ihr beim SAG einstellen ( ich rechne schwer mit sitzen....)

SAG Einstellen sonst kein Problem....Bei der Lyrik ist sogar ne Skala oben
Klicks auf Grundsetup..... aber auch schon auf hart/ weich probiert.
Pumpe funktioniert und zeigt das richtige an.


Danke


----------



## Master_KK (8. September 2014)

Darkwingduck schrieb:


> So, hier ein kleines Update:
> Ich habe jetzt hinten den Hans Dampf evo in Pace Star Compound draufgebaut. Ist schon ein ziemlicher Unterschied wie das bike jetzt vorwärts geht. Nur die Montage war ein Kampf, hatte schon befürchtet die sunringle Felgen wären irgendwie inkompatibel zu dem Reifen
> 
> Jetzt spiel ich schon mit dem Gedanken auch noch den vorderen Reifen (highroller II) zu wechseln. Macht das überhaupt sinn? hat das VR überhaupt spürbaren Einfluss auf den Rollwiederstand? Oder wird der Unterschied eher homöopatisch?
> ...



Vorne wirst du kaum einen Unterschied merken - Hinten macht ne härtere Mischung/ein leichter laufender Reifen durchaus Sinn wie du schon bemerkt hast. Fahr vorne lieber einen mit ordentlich Grip. Wenn´s Rad hinten ma weggeht is das nicht schlimm
, vorne schon ;-)



moesless schrieb:


> Hab ne Frage zum Sag der Lyrik.
> 
> Wenn ich meinen Druck laut Skala der Lyrik einstelle habe ich einen SAG von 15%.
> Wenn ich 30% haben will habe ich nicht mal 20psi drin.
> ...



Ist die neu? Kann sein das sie noch etwas zäh läuft. Die Druckangaben bei Rockshox sind generell zu hoch angesetzt - Genau wie meist die Federempfehlungen. Nimm die Druckstufen raus, stell dich auf´s Bike, lehn dich mit dem Ellenbogen an die Wand und pump die Federung paarmal durch. Dann schiebst du den O-Ring runter und steigst vorsichtig ab.


----------



## moesless (9. September 2014)

Danke für die Tipps!!!
Mit dem wippen und drauf stehen komme ich jetzt auf 55psi bei 75kg.
Also deutlich weniger als angegeben.


----------



## Uni560 (9. September 2014)

Ja, aber der Wert kommt immerhin gut hin. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-N8000 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Guerill0 (11. September 2014)

Fahr die Lyrik auch "universell" bei 75kg mit 60psi & 4-3-1 und finde die so genau richtig. Nicht zu hart, nicht zu weich. Für reine lowspeed Abfahrten sogar nur 50 psi


----------



## KTM-Biker1983 (14. September 2014)

Servus Biker,

bin seit ein paar Tagen Besitzer einer Torque EX Gapstar 2015 und habe gleich mal ein paar Fragen bin Anfänger im Freeride Bereich.
Ich habe den Eindruck das die Lyrik sehr schwergängig geht bzw ein reibendes Geräusch beim eintauchen macht.
Est das normal ? legt sich das wieder ?
Ich habe den Cane Creek normal drin der hat doch nur ein und außfedergeschwindigkeit oder ? Wo liegt den da unterschied zum Creek CS
Vielen Dank für Antworten


----------



## Thiel (14. September 2014)

Du solltest in der Lyrik das Schmieröl kontrollieren. Gibt dazu tausende Beiträge im Forum. 

Der Double Barrel hat die Druck und Zugstufen in Low und High Speed unterteilt. Es sind vier Einsteller. Der CS hat noch eine extra seperat aktivierbare Dämpfung, die den Dämpfer für das Berg auf fahren optimiert. Das könnte man mit dem normalen Double Barrel auch, ist aber nicht so schnell einstellbar wie mit einem extra Hebel.


----------



## Fritzle_112 (21. September 2014)

Hi zusammen,

Ich hab mein trailflow seit gestern und nach der ersten Tour musste ich leider feststellen dass ich trotz der Schutzfolie ein Kratzer im Unterrohr habe... 

Kann mir jemand von euch ein passenden Schutz für das Unterrohr empfehlen?
Ich habe es in der Farbe artic, daher kommt aufgrund der Optik ein einfacher Schlauch oder ähnlich erstmal nicht in Frage.

Bin für alle Vorschläge offen!

Danke euch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catweazle81 (22. September 2014)

@Fritzle_112 Kannst Du mal ein Bild posten? Ich verstehe den Zusammenhang Unterrohr/Schlauch nicht ganz. Was hast Du vor? Oder meinst Du die Kettenstrebe? Ich habe mir z. B. vor kurzem eine dicke Folie (0,36mm) fürs Untersrohr (Vertride, M) passgenau zugeschnitten, diese schmale und kurze Folie bei Auslieferung ist jawohl ein Witz. Für den unteren Bereich der Kettenstrebe habe ich speziellen Klettverschluß (Flauschseite) verwendet, hier ist der Kleber weitestgehend UV-, Wasser- und Lösemittelbeständig.


----------



## Fritzle_112 (22. September 2014)

Catweazle81 schrieb:


> @Fritzle_112 Kannst Du mal ein Bild posten? Ich verstehe den Zusammenhang Unterrohr/Schlauch nicht ganz. Was hast Du vor? Oder meinst Du die Kettenstrebe? Ich habe mir z. B. vor kurzem eine dicke Folie (0,36mm) fürs Untersrohr (Vertride, M) passgenau zugeschnitten, diese schmale und kurze Folie bei Auslieferung ist jawohl ein Witz. Für den unteren Bereich der Kettenstrebe habe ich speziellen Klettverschluß (Flauschseite) verwendet, hier ist der Kleber weitestgehend UV-, Wasser- und Lösemittelbeständig.



Ich meinte nur dass ein aufgeschnittener Schlauch am grauen bike sch**** aussieht, daher wollte ich sowas gleich ausschließen.

Ich finde das eine schutzfolie mit 0,36mm aber auch nicht all zu dick ist und wenn dann mal ein Stein dagegen schießt eben nicht den entsprechenden schutz bietet.

Ich habe schon überlegt ob grauer moosgummi passen könnte oder aber die shelter Tube pro Folie mit 1,2mm dicke.
Ein passenden Schutz von canyon gibts ja leider nicht...


----------



## Catweazle81 (22. September 2014)

Bis jetzt habe ich nur gute Erfahrungen mit dieser Folie gemacht, Steinschlag (NICHT Brockenschlag ) hält sie locker stand. Ansonsten musst Du halt schauen; wie Du schon sagst, eine Hauslösung wird leider nicht angeboten.


----------



## ND667 (27. Oktober 2014)

Seavus,
ist hier noch wer?
Bin neu hier und seit 2 Monaten stolzer Besitzer eines
Torque ex Trailflow)
Ich hätte mal ne frage zur sram x1.
War heute auf ner Trailtour unterwegs und überleg jetz ob ich mir ein 32 Kettenblatt zulege. So nun die evtl blöde Frage, wo bekomme ich eins her?


----------



## Thiel (27. Oktober 2014)

Von jedem Händler. Alle haben Produkte der Firma SRAM im Programm. Es kann aber gut sein, das es nicht auf Lager ist.
Alternativ in diversen Internetshops.


----------



## moesless (27. Oktober 2014)

https://www.bike-components.de/de/Sram/Kettenblatt-fuer-X01-X1-94mm-Lochkreis-p36312/

zb hier......
hab 30sek gebraucht.......
gibts beim Vergleichen auch noch preiswerter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moesless (27. Oktober 2014)

Übrigens!

Ich habe mir ein 30er zugelegt und wollte das wechseln.
war mir aber unmöglich es ohne Tretlager zu lösen draufzumachen......wie in jeder Beschreibung beschrieben
Das fühlte sich an wie eine Kobelaufgabe.

Mich würde Intressieren ob von euch einer die Kobelaufgabe lösen konnte?????
32 er geht wahrscheinlich noch.


----------



## Chrisinger (27. Oktober 2014)

Du musst doch nur die Kurbel demontieren, einfach die 8er Innensechskantschraube aufmachen


----------



## moesless (27. Oktober 2014)

klar aber laut allen Beschreibungen sollte es auch anders gehen:

laut Hersteller:
 Mit fünf verschiedenen Kettenblattgrößen (30-32-34-36-38) kannst du deinen Gängebereich an dein Terrain, deine Radgröße und deinen Fahrstil anpassen. An jedes X-SYNC™-Kettenblatt passt ein einzelner, universeller Spider. So kannst du das Kettenblatt wechseln, ohne den leichten Kurbelarm aus Carbon entfernen zu müssen.
Die X01 Kurbel ist speziell auf die anderen X01 Komponenten abgestimmt und nicht mit 9- oder 10-fach Ketten, aufgrund des speziellen Zahnprofils, kompatibel.
Details:
- Das neue Zahnprofil wechselt die Dicke zwischen inneren und äußeren Gliedern ab und bietet so maximale Kettenkontrolle.
- Carbon-Kurbelarme mit Spider aus geschmiedetem Aluminium
- CNC-gefräste Kettenblätter (30-32-34-36-38)
- Neues Spiderdesign für einen einfacheren Kettenblattwechsel
- Gewicht: 655 g inkl. Innenlager
Material: Carbon, Aluminium
Lochkreis: 94 mm | 4-Loch
Kurbelarmlänge: 175mm
Kettenblatt: ohne
Achsstandard: BB30
Q-Faktor: 168mm
Gewicht: ca. 655g inkl. Innenlager


----------



## Chrisinger (27. Oktober 2014)

Einfach die kettenblatt schrauben lösen, ist aber recht fummelig


----------



## Michi92 (27. Oktober 2014)

du musst nur die linke kurbelseite aufmachen, und dann den Arm wegmachen und die Kurbel rausziehen, dann kannst es problemlos wechseln.

Ich bin vom Originalen 34er auf 32, bereue aber mittlerweile nicht gleich auf 30 gegangen zu sein


----------



## ND667 (28. Oktober 2014)

Hey danke für die flotten Antworten,
guter Link von Moesless (meace) .

Einige von euch haben gleich ein 30er genommen, seid ihr zufrieden?
Schwanke jetzt auch zwischen 32 und 30 .
Mal schaun wie der Wechsel hinhaud, ob mit oder ohne Kurbelausbau.
Mach es vielleicht so, im Sommer wenn der Trail schön trocken ist mit original 34 und im Herbst bei eher matschigen Verhältnissen mit 30.
Wechselt sonst noch jemand unterm Jahr das Blatt oder belasst ihr es beim 30er?
Bei der letzten Runde war es jedenfalls so daß es ziemlich müßig war die matschigen Anstiege zu schaffen(34Blatt). Hab da oft nach nem kleineren gebettelt.

Habe bei der letzten Runde festgestellt daß die Rockshox Sattelstütze extrem zäh rauskommt. War die letzten Male nicht so. Naja hab an der Einstellschraube gedreht um sie schneller zu machen, passt jetzt wieder. Liegt vielleicht an den Temperaturen von rund 10 Grad.

Bin schon richtig gespannt wie sich das Bike (und ich) im Park macht. Bis jetzt bin ich nur Trail im Umkreis gefahren und bin voll begeistert.
Will nächstes Jahr mal Gaiskopf bei Deggendorf probieren, ist nicht weit weg von mir (Lkr. Passau).


----------



## moesless (29. Oktober 2014)

Also ich komme von Vorarlberg in Österreich..... und bin froh um das 30iger.
Mir fehlt auch im flachen kein Gang...(mit den Maxxis Schlappen;-))

Die Kette ist auf +- 2Ritzel abgelängt.  d.h. 32/34/36
Wenn das 30er raufmachst musst du die Kette kürzen was dank Kettenschloss easy ist.

das Ritzel geht am besten drauf wie oben beschrieben.


----------



## ND667 (30. Oktober 2014)

Gut zu wissen, 
um viele Glieder hast du die Kette gekürzt?

War Gestern wieder im Ilztal unterwegs, ziemliche Plackerei in dem Schlamm. Da gehn die Körner flöten. Das 30er Blatt wird immer interessanter.


----------



## moesless (30. Oktober 2014)

die Kette musste ich um ein Glied kürzen.

cheers


----------



## ND667 (31. Oktober 2014)

Alles klar

Werd mir die Bücher der einzelnen Komponenten nochmal zu Gemüte führen,  is ja jetz auch genug Zeit dafür(schade, die Saison is schon fast wieder rum )

Bestell mir demnächst ein 30er Blatt . Habt ihr auch das von der x01, das muss laut Angaben passen?

Im Zuge des Kettenblatt wechselns werd ich auch der Lyrik den ersten Service gönnen.  Ist das erste mal daß ich das mach und hab ehrlich gesagt a bissl Schiss. Naja wird scho klappen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrisinger (31. Oktober 2014)

Gabelservice steht bei mir auch an. Ölwechsel geht relativ einfach

Hab ich damals bei meiner Fox auch schon selber gemacht


----------



## ND667 (31. Oktober 2014)

Beim Ölwechsel bin i gespannt wie viel Öl drin ist. Wurde hier schon angemerkt daß es oft zu wenig ab Werk war.
Bin grad am runterladen der manuals von der Sram-Seite.

Hab auch schon im Lyrik-Forum gestöbert,×××× da braucht man ja 3 verschiedene Viskositätstufen und Gabelfett.
Muss ich mir mal zusammensuchen und bestellen. 

Gabelöl war der Lieferung ja dabei, weiss aber jetz gar nicht mehr was das für eins war. Muß ich nochmal nachschauen. 

Werd mich da die Tage mal hinsetzen und versuchen das zu überreissen.
Soll ich sie nach 2 Monaten gleich ganz zerlegen und reinigen oder reicht ein "Ölwechsel"???


----------



## Diesti (31. Oktober 2014)

Würde nur das Casting abziehn, alles schön reinigen, Dichtungen fetten, zusammenbaun 15ml öl pro seite rein (ich nehm 10w gabelöl) und passt.


----------



## ND667 (31. Oktober 2014)

Danke , das machts schon einfacher .
Für die Luftkammer schaden auch 2ml 10w nicht oder?

Ich muß an dieser Stelle mal anmerken daß ich dieses Forum mit allen Teilnehmern und den dazugehörigen Tips  echt genial finde.
Ein Meace zwischendurch


----------



## ND667 (31. Oktober 2014)

Ach ja, das Öl das dabei war is für die Reverb-Sattelstütze.
Wer lesen kann is klar im Vorteil


----------



## Diesti (31. Oktober 2014)

Luftkammer mässig kann ich leider nix sagen  hab auf Coil umgebaut


----------



## Chrisinger (3. November 2014)

sehr komisch. auf dem aktuellen oil chart von 2015 stehen 10ml 15wt und auf dem von 2011 15ml. genauso der Unterschied auf der Dämpferseite 184 zu 193 ml. Solo Air Einheit kommt nur noch Grease, 2011 waren es noch 6ml 15wt Öl


----------



## ND667 (3. November 2014)

Yo, hab ich jetz auch so gelesen. 
Werde es beim Service so machen-
Casting runter, Öl raus(mal schhaun wieviel überhaupt drin is), alle Dichtungen und Rohre reinigen,  Dichtungen neu einfetten,zusammenbauen,  je Seite dann wahrscheinlich 10ml 15wt und in die SoloAir ca.2-3ml 15wt.
Halte mich da mal an die Herstellerangaben, ist zwar keine Gabel aus 2015 aber noch weniger aus 2011.

Glaub da kann man nix verkehrt machen.


----------



## Thiel (4. November 2014)

Mach ruhig 15ml je Seite rein. Der WT Wert ist egal, solange es nicht zäh wie Honig ist.
In die Solo Air ruhig ein sehr zähes Öl oder Öl-Fett-Gemisch. Die Schwerkraft sorgt in der Regel dafür, das es am Kolben ist, wo es schmieren soll.
In die Dämpfung das gleiche Öl wie aktuell drinnen ist, damit die Dämpfung unverändert bleibt. Einfach soviel, das der Dämpfer den Ölstand leicht berührt, wenn er nur reingeschoben aber noch nicht festgeschraubt ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mx-action (8. November 2014)

Ich hatte jetzt zum Herbsturlaub auch auf ein 30er X01 Kettenrad (original für 59,90 bekommen) gewechselt.
Bei längeren Anstiegen ist das echt empfehlenswert.
Der Wechsel war easy und geht bei einem 30er nur mit Demontage der Kurbel da man wegen der Kettenführung Platzmangel hat.
Da ich auf jeden Fall das 30er behalte und nicht mehr auf 32 / 34 wechsele, habe ich die Kette um 2 Glieder gekürzt = optimal.


----------



## ND667 (8. November 2014)

Werd jetzt auch ein 30er bestellen.

Hoffentlich schaff ichs dies Jahr noch es zu testen.


----------



## kneesliding (11. November 2014)

Moin!

brauche ein wenig Hilfe, würde gerne bei mein 14'er Trailflow von 34 vorne wechseln, aber kann nicht entscheiden ob ich 32 oder 30 haben will.

Habt ihr schon Erfahrung schon gesammelt?

Gruß, Pete


----------



## Thiel (11. November 2014)

Wir kennen deine strecken und Kondition nicht. Kauf doch beide und probieren es aus.


----------



## Guerill0 (11. November 2014)

kneesliding schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> brauche ein wenig Hilfe, würde gerne bei mein 14'er Trailflow von 34 vorne wechseln, aber kann nicht entscheiden ob ich 32 oder 30 haben will.
> 
> ...



kommt auf deine Grundmotivation und Muskelschmalz an.

32er Blatt:
Vorteil: Du kannst die Kette ganz lassen
Nachteil: immer noch nicht so effizient wie 22-32/34

30er Blatt:
Vorteil: Sehr geschmeidige Bergaufperformance 
Nachteil: 2 Glieder kürzen & Endgeschwindigkeit in der Ebene echt grenzwertig


----------



## kneesliding (11. November 2014)

Guerill0 schrieb:


> kommt auf deine Grundmotivation und Muskelschmalz an.
> 
> 32er Blatt:
> Vorteil: Du kannst die Kette ganz lassen
> ...




Hmm, Fahr fast nur im Pfälzer wald, Sprich Kalmit, Dürkheim und gegend.

In der Flat ist mir egal. aber ich bin nicht sehr leicht, habe mir heute einen 30T bestellt.

Aber von dem was ich gehört habe, ist es relativ easy das Kettenblatt zu wechseln. Eventuell hole ich mir auch ein 32T.
Dann bin ich für alles gerüstet...

Pete


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ND667 (11. November 2014)

Mein 30er wurde heute versand,
gehe mal davon aus dass ich es noch vorm Wochenende bekomme.
Falls ja werde ich es gleich mit der heutigen Runde (noch mit 34er)vergleichen. 
Aber was soll passieren, bergauf wirds easy
Auf der Straße und der Geraden hab ich heut die größten 2 Gänge mal ausgelassen 
und mir reicht da das Tempo von ca.30km/h


----------



## kneesliding (12. November 2014)

Kannst du auch berichten wie einfach oder auch schwer der einbau war.

Meins kann ich erst nächste woche montieren, bin erstmal in Sölden boarden...

Gruß, Pete


----------



## ND667 (13. November 2014)

Seas Pete,
hab gestern das 30er bekommen und heute montiert.
Geile Sache; )))
Ich selbst hab glei die Kurbel abgenommen(einfach auf der linken Seite die Imbusschraube raus und Kurbel abziehen, vorher natürlich die Kettenführung abschrauben) weil ich sie e gleich putzen wollte.
Kannst ja versuchen es mal ohne zu probieren, könnte klappen.
Beim Kettenblatt mit 2 verschieden großen Inbusschlüssel (innen-und Aussenseite) die 4 Schrauben raus , Blatt tauschen und fertig.
Hab die Kette erstmal um 1 Glied gekürzt  und gleich mal die Straße auf und ab gefahren um zu checken ob alles funzt, ..yo!! Bergauf jetz scha a freud.
Also im Großen und Ganzen ne einfache Sache.
Bei nächster Möglichkeit werd ich ne Hausrunde drehn und Feedback geben.


----------



## kneesliding (24. November 2014)

Servus!

Meins ist auch da, habe es am WE gleich montiert, war Total easy, musste nur Pedal abmontieren und die 4 Schrauben, das wars. Hat fast 5 minuten gedauert. Könnte mir verstellen es auch unterwegs zu machen.

Lieder bin ich noch nicht dazu gekommen ein Ausfahrt zu machen...

Gruß, Pedro


----------



## ND667 (24. November 2014)

Yo!! 
 Ich denke so macht das Bike das was es soll.
ich habs jetz auch aufn Hometrail probiert und bin sehr zufrieden mit dem 30er.
Überall rauf, überall runter SOWIESO.  
Endgeschwindigkeit reicht mir allemal. 

Also ich lass das 30er drauf und hab nochmal ein Kettenglied rausgenommen, insgesamt 2 Stück. 

Um wieviel hast du gekürzt?


----------



## kneesliding (24. November 2014)

Hab erstmal ein 32T drauf.

Dadurch muss ich nicht kurzen.

Peter


----------



## _freeride- (3. Dezember 2014)

Serwus, 
hab seit Januar mein Gapstar, jedoch total unzufrieden mit dem CCDB Air .. Empfohlenes Setup durch Öffnen der Rebounds etwas schneller gemacht, trotzdem ist er sehr träge und der Rahmen wird in Wurzelpassagen sehr sehr unruhig.. darüber hinaus fühlt es sich nicht wie 180 sondern wie 100mm Federweg an. Durch die Trägheit hab ich immerhin fast 0 Wippen des Hinterbaus.

Was habt ihr für Einstellungen ?

Habe auch schon überlegt auf einen Vivid Air umzusteigen - jemand Erfahrungen damit gemacht ?


----------



## Uni560 (7. Dezember 2014)

Kleine Frage.. hat einer von euch ein Absolute Black 32T Sipderless bei sich verbaut?
Zufälligerweise ein hellblaues auf einem Arctic Torque EX? 

Z.B.: http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...Narrow-Wide-Kettenblatt-fuer-SRAM-Kurbel.html

Die Farbe müsste ja eigentlich ganz gut passen. Bin mir aber unsicher und die Wippe ist recht nahe, sodass man bei zu starker Abweichung schnell unterschiede sieht. Wenn dem so wäre, dann würde ich mich eher zum schwarzen entscheiden.

Also die Möglichkeit da nochmal ein wenig Gewicht vom Spider einzusparen ist ja schon echt nice.. bin gespannt wie es läuft.


----------



## Chrisinger (10. Januar 2015)

Falls jemand ein 32er Blatt braucht, ich hätte eins zu verkaufen


----------



## Guerill0 (11. Januar 2015)

Chrisinger schrieb:


> Falls jemand ein 32er Blatt braucht, ich hätte eins zu verkaufen



Preisvorstellung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrisinger (11. Januar 2015)

Schau mal bei mir in den Bikemarkt


----------



## Machinehead (7. Februar 2015)

_freeride- schrieb:


> Serwus,
> hab seit Januar mein Gapstar, jedoch total unzufrieden mit dem CCDB Air .. Empfohlenes Setup durch Öffnen der Rebounds etwas schneller gemacht, trotzdem ist er sehr träge und der Rahmen wird in Wurzelpassagen sehr sehr unruhig.. darüber hinaus fühlt es sich nicht wie 180 sondern wie 100mm Federweg an. Durch die Trägheit hab ich immerhin fast 0 Wippen des Hinterbaus.
> 
> Was habt ihr für Einstellungen ?
> ...


Zwar schon ne Weile her aber vielleicht hilft dir es noch.
Ich denke dass das empfohlene werksetting in den meisten fällen wohl arg daneben ist.war bei mir zumindest so.
Ich kann mal mein setting Posten.allerdings mag ich eigentlich eher einen langsameren hinterbau.ich habe aber den mit CS.aber die Einstellungen sollten die gleichen sein


----------



## tellhofkind (19. Februar 2015)

Hallo,
wie ist groß ist die Einbaulänge des CC?
Danke!


----------



## Machinehead (19. Februar 2015)

tellhofkind schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wie ist groß ist die Einbaulänge des CC?
> Danke!


241mm mit 76mm Hub.
Steht so auf der Canyon Homepage.
gruß
michael


----------



## tellhofkind (19. Februar 2015)

Dankeschön!!!!!!


----------



## Michi92 (19. Februar 2015)

Hey leute, wie heißt denn die Hinterradnabe vom 2014er Trailflow? 11gang. Es steht nur XDXDXD... drauf.. ? Name Hersteller etc.? Vielen Dank


----------



## Machinehead (19. Februar 2015)

XD bedeutet mit freilaufkörper für 11fach Kassette.Nabe ist von Sunringle


----------



## Michi92 (19. Februar 2015)

Hey vielen Dank. Weißt du auch welcher Typ es ist ?


----------



## Machinehead (19. Februar 2015)

steht auf der Homepage von Canyon bzw sunringle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tellhofkind (19. Februar 2015)

Was wiegen eure Torques real? Der Herstellerangabe kann man ja nicht wirklich glauben?!


----------



## Diesti (19. Februar 2015)

Trailflow 2014 Größe M mit Saintpedalen 15,2 (Foto) mittlerweile bin ich mit Spank Subrosa LRS, Sixpack Icon AL Pedale,Lyrik Coil umbau und Moveloc auf 15,6kg


----------



## Chrisinger (21. Februar 2015)

14,8kg
M Rahmen


----------



## Machinehead (27. Februar 2015)

Ich komme auf 14,9kg mit wellgo d10 Pedalen und onza ibex 2,4 frc120 am Hinterrad mit M Rahmen


----------



## Chrisinger (2. März 2015)

Habt ihr eine Idee wie man das Torque noch leichter machen könnte? Carbon Lenker, evtl anderer Sattel...... mehr fällt mir aktuell nicht ein


----------



## Kalle79 (3. März 2015)

Tubeless und Reifen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ND667 (3. März 2015)

Hm,
teoretisch könnte man vieles gegn carbon und leichtere Teile tauschen, zb. Laufräder, Gabel, Kurbeln..und wie der Kalle schon sagt tubless, Reifen. 
Kommt hald drauf an wie locker die Flocken sind


----------



## Chrisinger (3. März 2015)

Kurbel hab ich schon. Laufräder sind auch schon andere 

Bleibt nur noch Tubeless, Carbon Lenker sowas in die Richtung


----------



## Machinehead (3. März 2015)

Normale Sattelstütze und CC inline. Spart mind. 400 Gramm.aber ich finde das biken ist für alu eigentlich schon leicht genug.Am meisten Gewicht spart man an sich selbst.


----------



## Thiel (3. März 2015)

Wo gibt es diesen Dämpfer für das Trailflow ?


----------



## Machinehead (4. März 2015)

ups.mein fehler.ging davon aus den gibt es auch in länger.sorry


----------



## Chrisinger (4. März 2015)

Hat jemand zufällig 2.3er Maxxis Reifen montiert. Hab die Befürchtung, dass die recht schmal im Rad wirken


----------



## Diesti (4. März 2015)

Ja hab den minion DHR2  2.3 am Hardtail! Hab damals extra vom Hans Dampf 2.35 auf DHR 2 gewechselt weil der Hinterbau vom Hornet so eng war.  Grob geschätz würd ich sagen der ist ca. 1cm schmaler als der Hans Dampf.


----------



## Machinehead (11. März 2015)

Wie habt ihr euer Cockpit am torque bezüglich spacer eingestell?.Ich fahre noch die Standardkonfiguration oben und unten 1,5cm spacer.in Testberichten habe ich gelesen das sie das torque unten mit keinem spacer fahren.Wie ist eure Erfahrung damit? Ich musste mich anfänglich etwas an das leichte Vorderrad gewöhnen. Mittlerweile komm ich aber gut zurecht damit.


----------



## Diesti (11. März 2015)

Fahrs mit 10mm spacer unterm Vorbau.


----------



## ND667 (23. März 2015)

Ich fahr orginal ,15mm unterm Vorbau.
Hab das Trailflow in Größe L, ich selbst bin 1,83m.
Eine andere Einstellung hab ich noch nicht versucht. 
Da ich grad des öfteren den Manual übe werd ich es auch so belassen, krieg das VR auch so schon kaum hoch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Machinehead (24. März 2015)

ich bin seid letzem WE nun auch auf 10mm Spacer.
Das Vorderrad hochziehen geht nun auch deutlich schwerer.Aufm Trail hab ich es bedingt durch Erkältung leider noch nicht testen können.
Aber ich habe bei Drops und Sprüngen bisher eher das Problem gehabt zu hecklastig aufzukommen.
Mal sehen ob das nun besser ist.Werde berichten
Ich bin 1,76m auf M Rahmen.
Ich bin grad auch dran am Manual/Wheely.Die neuen Fahrtechnikvideos auf mtbnews helfen dabei etwas.


----------



## Machinehead (24. März 2015)

eine Frage hätte ich noch
Ich fahr ja 11-fach mit 34 Blatt vorne.
Kann ich ein 32er oder sogar ein 30er ohne Kürzung der Kette fahren?
Hat einer Erfahrung damit?


----------



## Chrisinger (24. März 2015)

Fürs 32er hab ich gekürzt. Werde jetzt nochmal auf 30 runter gehen, dabei aber die Kettenlänge lassen


----------



## monocito (24. März 2015)

Habe auch von 34 auf 32 gewechselt. Konnte die Kette so lassen wie sie war.


----------



## Machinehead (24. März 2015)

Danke euch
klingt gut
dann werde ich es mal probieren.
Hast du es ohne Ausbau der Kurbel gewechselt?
gruß
michael


----------



## Chrisinger (24. März 2015)

Mit Ausbau


----------



## ND667 (24. März 2015)

Hab gleich auf 30er gwechselt und um 2 Kettenglieder gekürzt.
Bin bisher sehr zufrieden damit.
Hab die Videos und Techniktrix auch gesehen. Da ich mir beim üben aber schon fiese Schürfwunden geholt hab, hab i grad an Schweinehund im Nacken. 
Naja, in Zwinger sperren und weiter üben.


----------



## Diesti (24. März 2015)

Wie lang halten bei euch die Kettenblätter? Hab auch ein originales 30er drinnen und das ist nach nicht mal 1 Jahr komplett am Ende, hab aber keine Ahnung wieviel ich drauf gefahren bin.
Hat schon wer Erfahrungen mit anderen Herstellern gesammelt?


----------



## monocito (25. März 2015)

Habe meine Kurbel auch ausgebaut.
Geht aber glaube ich auch ohne Ausbau.
Aber sicher, ist sicher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrisinger (27. März 2015)

Gewichtstuning war erfolgreich. Bin von 14,85 auf 14,00 runter gekommen obwohl ich wieder eine Kettenführung montiert habe


----------



## ND667 (27. März 2015)

nicht schlecht Herr Specht.  ..
Am besten finde ich den umgedrehten Remotehebel der Sattelstütze


----------



## Machinehead (28. März 2015)

Dann werde ich bei gelegenheit mal ein 32 er kaufen und testen obs mir reicht.


----------



## Machinehead (28. März 2015)

Chrisinger schrieb:


> Gewichtstuning war erfolgreich. Bin von 14,85 auf 14,00 runter gekommen obwohl ich wieder eine Kettenführung montiert habe


Nicht schlecht.
Verrätst du uns was du zum Original gewechselt hast und was wieviel Gewichtseinsparung gebracht hat?
Vieles erkenne ich auf dem Bild.Aber 850gramn erstaunt mich dann doch.
Gruß michael


----------



## Chrisinger (28. März 2015)

Apex Vorbau, Renthal Carbon Lenker, X1 Kettenführung, 2.3 Highroller II, 2.3 Minion DHR II beide Tubeless, 66sick Titan Sattel

ZTR Flow EX mit Hope Naben und die X01 Kurbel hatte ich vorher schon gewechselt

War selber bisschen erstaunt, Gewicht laut meiner Kofferwaage

Wobei die Reifen und Tubeless am meisten gebracht haben.
Lenker Vorbau ca 130g
Sattel ca 70g

Und das 30er anstatt dem 32er hab ich aktuell drauf


----------



## Machinehead (30. März 2015)

danke für deine Infos.
Vielleicht kann ich im Laufe der Zeit auch noch etwas Gewicht einsparen.
Ich sehe auf euren Bildern dass die Zugführung anderst ist als bei mir
Kann einer von euch mir mal noch ein Bild machen von der Zugverlegung unterhalb des Dämpfers?
Mein Steuerrohr ist rechts schon aufgescheuert vom Zug.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ND667 (30. März 2015)

Bitteschön.


----------



## Machinehead (30. März 2015)

ND667 schrieb:


> Bitteschön. Anhang anzeigen 373791Anhang anzeigen 373791Anhang anzeigen 373792


dankeschön.
Bei mir läuft die Remoteleitung oben gerade hoch und nicht rechts rüber wie bei euch.
Vielleicht kann ich so die Remoteleitung mit der Schaltleitung fixieren damit sie mir rechts 
nicht die Schweißnaht am Steuerroht aufreibt.


----------



## ND667 (30. März 2015)

Ach ja, den Remotehebel hab ich auf die linke Seite unter den Lenker verlegt. Dazu musst allerdings die matchmaker-Schellen auch links und rechts vertauschen.
Sieht mann auch auf den Bildern von Chrisinger und mir.


----------



## Machinehead (31. März 2015)

der war bei mir schon links unten montiert.
Ich hab allerdings das Bike vom Outlet.
Vielleicht liegt es da dran?


----------



## Diesti (31. März 2015)

Nein war bei mir auch links unten  und kein Outlet Bike.


----------



## ND667 (1. April 2015)

Hab bis jetzt gedacht oben, rechts ist serienmäßig der Remotehebel montiert .
 Bei mir wurde das Bike so geliefert und sah auch richtig aus .
 Grund: man sieht die Schrauben der Schellen nicht weil sie von unten eingeschraubt werden.
Da man ein Torque aber nicht nur spazieren fährt und ein bischen Risiko(Spaß) einplant wollte ich auf Nummer sicher gehen und den Hebel aus der Schusslinie nehmen .
Deshalb ist er bei mir jetzt links unten.


----------



## Diesti (2. April 2015)

Update! 170mm Lyrik U-Turn Coil mit Fast Suspensions Druckstufe, Spank Subrosa LRS, Moveloc 200 Stütze, Kage RC (mit Huber Bushings und Eigenbau Climbswitch) und Mrp Allmountain Guide Kettenführung mit Bash. Wiegt jetzt 15,9kg und sollte mit SA Racing Spring auf 15,6kg kommen. Würd mir passen


----------



## Chrisinger (2. April 2015)

Schau mal ob die Führung von der MRP an der Kettenstrebe anschlägt wenn du hinten einfederst. War bei mir der Fall und ich hab sie deswegen wieder demontiert


----------



## Diesti (2. April 2015)

Ja bei mir auch! habs ein wenig abgefeilt


----------



## Chrisinger (2. April 2015)

Auch eine Lösung. Ich hab jetzt die Carbocage X1 dran, da ist die obere Führung kurzer. Passt somit besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diesti (2. April 2015)

Jop habs grade gesehen! Schaut geil aus die Carbo, aber ich werd jetzt die Mrp behalten


----------



## Chrisinger (2. April 2015)

Jo klar, wollte es nur erwähnen. Habs damals auch nicht gleich gemerkt


----------



## Diesti (2. April 2015)

Wie schaut das eigentlich aus mit Tubeless umbau? Müssen da die Maxxis Reifen Tubeless ready sein oder bringt man die normalen auch dicht mit der milch? Bzw hält das dann auch? Felgen sind nämlich Tubeless ready! 
Beim Hardtail hab ich mir gleich Tubeless ready Reifen gekauft und die sind super leicht dicht geworden


----------



## Chrisinger (2. April 2015)

Hab die TR Version der Reifen gekauft. Waren ohne Milch schon dicht. Ging richtig einfach


----------



## Strampelino (6. April 2015)

Hi, ich hab mir letztes Jahr ein nerve al 27,5 geholt und hab sehr sehr schnell fest gestellt das ich noch ein torque ex gapstar brauche hab mir jetzt eins bestellt , bin aber unsicher wegen der Größe. Canyon empfiehlt m und ich hab es auch in m bestellt,will ja ein verspieltes bike. Das nerve passt in L perfekt,ist aber auch ein Tourer für lange Strecken . Ich bin mir aufjedenfall unsicher, würde mich über eure Meinung freuen, hoffe sie lässt mich wieder besser schlafen

Ach ja, ich bin 1,80 m mit ein sl von 86 ohne Schuhe

Gruß
Alex und schon mal danke


----------



## Chrisinger (6. April 2015)

Ich fahr ein M bei 173 und 81er Schrittlänge. Mein Kumpel müsste ca deine Maße haben und fährt es in L. Wir fahren aber auch viele Touren


----------



## ND667 (6. April 2015)

Bin 1,83m und habs in L .
Laut Canyon wäre es in M richtig. Wäre ich nur 1cm größer L.
Ich mag es aber a bissl bequemer und Länge läuft. 
Wenn du es aber verspielter magst wird das in M schon passen.


----------



## Catweazle81 (6. April 2015)

Fahre das Torque EX (2014) bei einer Körpergröße von 178 cm und einer Schrittlänge von 86 cm (Q-Faktor 2,07) in der Größe M. Ich mag es wendig, agil und verspielt. Tour ist ebenfalls kein Problem.


----------



## monocito (6. April 2015)

Bin 1,72m und fahre es in Größe S.
War bei Canyon, da ich genau zwischen S und M war.
Auf beide draufgesetzt und S passt auf jeden Fall besser (sollte auch vom Handling her verspielt sein).
Also sollte bei Deiner Größe der M Rahmen auf jeden Fall passen.
Kannst ja auch noch mit einem anderen Vorbau was machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nico Laus (6. April 2015)

Auf jeden Fall L. Ich werde nie verstehen, warum Leute zu kleine Rahmen fahren.


----------



## Strampelino (6. April 2015)

Danke für die vielen Antworten. Wollte es in m versuchen, das torque soll bei mir nur zum rumspielen sein. Für Touren hab ich ja das nerve . Beim torque wollte ich schön aufrecht sitzen , umtauschen dürfte bei canyon hoffe ich kein prop sein.


----------



## tane (7. April 2015)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall L. Ich werde nie verstehen, warum Leute zu kleine Rahmen fahren.


...& ich nie warum zu große... (lieber 2 nummern zu klein als eine zu groß - aber net jeder will "spielen", manche wollen tempobolzen)


----------



## Catweazle81 (7. April 2015)

Blablabla…
@Strampelino Rahmenhöhe beim Fully berechnen:

Schrittlänge in cm x 0,225 = *Rahmenhöhe in Zoll* oder
Schrittlänge in cm x 0,225 x 2,54 = *Rahmenhöhe in cm*

Weicht nun die errechnete Größe von den verfügbaren Rahmenhöhen ab, gelten folgende Faustregeln:

bei *sportlicher Fahrweise* eher den kleineren Rahmen wählen oder
für *gemütliche Touren*, eher den größeren Rahmen wählen.
Kommt eine *gefederte Sattelstütze* oder *Reverb* zum Einsatz, sollte 1 Zoll (bzw. ca. 3 cm) von der errechneten Größe abgezogen werden.

So ergibt sich z. B. bei einer Schrittlänge von 86 cm x 0,225 eine Rahmenhöhe von 19,35 Zoll oder x 2,54 von ca. 49 cm.
Bei *artgerechter Haltung* liegst Du also beim Canyon Torque EX und dem 18,5 Zoll Rahmen (M) genau richtig.


_*Hardtail:* Schrittlänge in cm x 0,226 = Rahmenhöhe in Zoll (1 Zoll = 2,54 cm)
*Fully:* Schrittlänge in cm x 0,225 = Rahmenhöhe in Zoll (1 Zoll = 2,54 cm)
*Rennrad, Singlespeed, Fitnessbike:* Schrittlänge in cm x 0,665 = Rahmenhöhe in cm
*Triathlon- oder Zeitfahrrad:*  Schrittlänge in cm x 0,665 - 3,5 bis 5,0 cm = Rahmenhöhe in cm
*Crossrad:* Schrittlänge in cm x 0,66 = Rahmenhöhe in cm_


----------



## tane (7. April 2015)

Catweazle81 schrieb:


> Kommt eine *gefederte Sattelstütze* oder *Reverb* zum Einsatz, sollte 1 Zoll (bzw. ca. 3 cm) von der errechneten Größe abgezogen werden.


...versteh i net...


----------



## Catweazle81 (7. April 2015)

tane schrieb:


> ...versteh i net...


Da der geferderte Teil oder die Abdeckkappen-Baugruppe der Reverb nicht im Sitzrohr versenkt werden kann und somit das Sitzrohr künstlich verlängert wird. Processing… Host mi?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Strampelino (7. April 2015)

Danke nochmal für die Antworten . Ich denke auch das ich es bei m belassen werde.
Denn als Tourer wollte ich ein torque eh nicht benutzen. Soll echt nur meine spaßmaschiene werden. Werde zwar mehr auf der Schnauze liegen aber es macht mir so richtig Laune.


----------



## tane (7. April 2015)

Catweazle81 schrieb:


> Da der geferderte Teil oder die Abdeckkappen-Baugruppe der Reverb nicht im Sitzrohr versenkt werden kann und somit das Sitzrohr künstlich verlängert wird. Processing… Host mi?


& v der reverb wird stack & reach a glei größer, aha! i hob di...!


----------



## Catweazle81 (7. April 2015)

tane schrieb:


> & v der reverb wird stack & reach a glei größer, aha! i hob di...!


Selbstverständlich nicht. Aber da Du meine Ironie verstehst, solltest auch nachvollziehen können was genau gemeint ist


----------



## Strampelino (7. April 2015)

Danke für die Experten Meinungen. Denn reach kann man doch mit größerem Sattel verändern oder kleiner . So wie man es braucht


----------



## speichenquaeler (9. April 2015)

Strampelino schrieb:


> Hi, ich hab mir letztes Jahr ein nerve al 27,5 geholt und hab sehr sehr schnell fest gestellt das ich noch ein torque ex gapstar brauche hab mir jetzt eins bestellt , bin aber unsicher wegen der Größe. Canyon empfiehlt m und ich hab es auch in m bestellt,will ja ein verspieltes bike. Das nerve passt in L perfekt,ist aber auch ein Tourer für lange Strecken . Ich bin mir aufjedenfall unsicher, würde mich über eure Meinung freuen, hoffe sie lässt mich wieder besser schlafen
> 
> Ach ja, ich bin 1,80 m mit ein sl von 86 ohne Schuhe
> 
> ...



Hi Alex,

bin 183 cm hoch und fahre M...liegt aber ab meiner Quasimodo-Beinlänge von 81cm. Das L war mir zu hoch...das M ist sehr wendig und verspielt...aber das mag ich...auch an meiner Freundin...


----------



## tane (9. April 2015)

Strampelino schrieb:


> größerem Sattel


?????????


----------



## Strampelino (9. April 2015)

Vergiss das mit dem Sattel , war so ernst gemeint wie das mit der reverb.


Mein torque ex gapstar ist jetzt unterwegs ,bin ich uffgerescht. Bald weiß ich ob m die richtige Entscheidung war. Mit etwas Glück kann ich Samstag die erste Probefahrt machen und danach schonmal im Forum wegen des cane creek Dämpfers lesen,der soll ja fummelig sein.


----------



## tane (9. April 2015)

"aufm bau" is meine ironie schwach...


----------



## Fritzle_112 (14. April 2015)

Hi zusammen,

Ich hab mir gestern bei ner Runde eine Speiche gekillt. Es gab mal kurz Feindkontakt mit einem Stein, da hat es sie direkt oben am Nippel abgerissen.
Jetzt zu meiner Frage - welche Speichen (Speiche ist auf die Seite der Bremsscheibe)brauche ich denn für die Charger comp?
Kann ich Internet nichts passenden finden und auch bei sun ringle gibt es nix.
Ich hoffe mir kann einer von euch helfen, hab mir für morgen eine Tour geplant und brauch es bis dahin wieder. 
Gruß


----------



## Diesti (14. April 2015)

Habd damals bei Bike components bestellt da gibts alle längen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fritzle_112 (14. April 2015)

Diesti schrieb:


> Habd damals bei Bike components bestellt da gibts alle längen


Problem ist dass dort keine für die Charger COMP ausgeschrieben sind, nur für alle anderen.
Welche länge hast du gekauft?


----------



## Strampelino (14. April 2015)

Moin Moin , warum machst du nicht noch eine Speiche raus und misst die einfach.
So würde ich es machen.


----------



## Diesti (14. April 2015)

Hab alle 3 längen gekauft aber dann den ganzen LRS zu Canyon eingeschickt weils ja bei mir gleich 3 speichen geholt hat, is neu eingespeicht und zentriert worden, und nach 1 woche Dolomiten und wieder 5 Speichen später hab ich ihn dann verkauft. muss  aber Eingestehen dass mir das bei der Bestellung gar nicht aufgefallen ist dass die nicht fürn Comp waren  also keine Ahnung ob die gepasst hätten weil die sind dann nie zum Einsatz gekommen


----------



## Strampelino (14. April 2015)

Was das schnellste wäre,wäre eine Fahrrad Werkstatt kontaktieren und das Laufrad da machen lassen,mit etwas Glück ist es in 20 Minuten fertig. Vorausgesetzt die haben die passende Speiche da.


----------



## Strampelino (14. April 2015)

Heute ist es gekommen und m passt perfekt bei 1,80m und 86 Schrittlänge . Ist echt ein Hammer geiles bike in echt,auf den Bildern kommt das nie so rüber


----------



## Strampelino (14. April 2015)




----------



## Strampelino (14. April 2015)

Nur hinten an der Nabe fehlt bei mir ne Abdeckung oder ist das so normal????? Das canecreek einstell Werkzeug haben die bei mir leider auch vergessen, muss jetzt warten bis ich eins zugeschickt bekomme


----------



## sportistmord (15. April 2015)

Hi
OOOOH mein Gott, ich hab ganz, ganz,genau das gleiche bestellt, bin total uffergereeschd, warte täglich auf den Postmann.
Bin 1,82m auch mit 86er Beinen und habe letztens in OTW mehrere M probiert, das passt.
Auf dem ersten Bild sieht der Lenkwinkel sehr steil aus, hoffe das täuscht.
Viel Spaß


----------



## Strampelino (15. April 2015)

Das mit dem lenkwinkel täuscht auf dem Bild , hab dir noch ein Foto gemacht wo man es besser erkennen kann. Vieleicht kommt aber ja heute der Postmann zu dir, viel Glück das es heute kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sportistmord (15. April 2015)

Hallo
Heute wahrscheinlich noch nicht, eben ist die Mail vom Zahlungseingang gekommen.
Vielleicht geht's ja heute noch raus und ist morgen da.
So sieht der Lenkwinkel schon besser aus ;-)
Gruß


----------



## Strampelino (15. April 2015)

Bin zwar noch nicht damit gefahren aber wenn man draufsitzt ,merkt man gleich was Sache ist. Es geht de bersch  Runner aber flott......drücke dir die Daumen das es schnell kommt und das Canyon bei dir nicht auch das canecreek einstellwerkzeug verschludert .


Was sich Canyon bei den Orangen ventilkappen gedacht hat, versteh iiiiiii net


----------



## monocito (15. April 2015)

Seit wann ist das Torque EX Bikekategorie 5 ?
Auf der Homepage von Canyon ist es in Kategorie 4 eingestuft.
Oder hat sich das zwischen 2014 und 2015 geändert ?
Habe das Trailflow 2014.


----------



## Strampelino (15. April 2015)

Das hat mich auch gewundert. Ist aber wohl jetzt in der Kategorie 5. Genau weiß ich das nicht. ich glaub aber das es völlig Wurscht ist ob 4 oder 5 , gibt sich nicht viel.
Auf youtube fährt auch einer mit einer 5 drauf. Bestimmt hat Canyon nur den falschen Aufkleber draufgebabt.


----------



## sportistmord (15. April 2015)

Hallo nochmal
Ich habe per Vorkasse bezahlt, wie lange hats da bei dir nach der Zahlungseingang eMail noch gedauert?

Gruß, Michael


----------



## Strampelino (15. April 2015)

Hi Michael , meins war auf Lager und ich hab mit Kreditkarte bezahlt. Nach einem Tag war es im Versand ,die Post hat dann aber die Quote zerstört. Die Post hat 5 Werktage gebraucht,beim nerve nur 1nen. Geduld musst du haben aber es lohnt sich,das torque ist einfach nur ein geniales bike.


Wenn du Glück hast, ist es Freitag bei dir. Ich drücke dir mal die Daumen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mx-action (16. April 2015)

Mit dem EX geht wirklich fast alles.
Also ich vermisse den Downhiller nicht.


----------



## Jakob32 (17. April 2015)

Hi ich wollte fragen wie ihr das neue Canyon Torque ex gapstar 2015 findet. Findet ihr es ist den Preis wert und ist die Ausstattung gut? Kann man damit auch mal in den Bikepark oder ist es dafür nicht geeignet? 

Danke für euren Aufwand.


----------



## monocito (17. April 2015)

Für den Preis, ein echt gutes Bike. 
Hat jetzt sogar die Reverb Stealth. War 2014 noch nicht Serie.
Sonstige Ausstattung ist schon ganz gut.
Wenn was nicht gefällt, kann man ja immer noch tunen.


----------



## Strampelino (17. April 2015)

Für das Geld gibt es einfach nirgends mehr bike,finde ich.
Und dann noch der canecreek db............es ist einfach ein stimmiges bike und ist sogar bikepark zugelassen,was will man mehr für 2300


----------



## Diesti (17. April 2015)

Find das Bike auch richtig gut, würd nur den DB Air gleich gegen nen Vivid Coil tauschen  Huberbushings rein und dann passts, komm auch bergauf besser zurecht weils nicht so wegsackt wie mit dem DB Air obwohl ich im Trailflow den Climbswitch hab


----------



## uncle_ffm (17. April 2015)

Diesti schrieb:


> Find das Bike auch richtig gut, würd nur den DB Air gleich gegen nen Vivid Coil tauschen  Huberbushings rein und dann passts, komm auch bergauf besser zurecht weils nicht so wegsackt wie mit dem DB Air obwohl ich im Trailflow den Climbswitch hab




Welchen Tune hast Du denn? Man bekommt den Vivid ja nur in m/m. Passt der?
Danke vorab!
Cheers


----------



## Diesti (17. April 2015)

Ja M/M passt, bei 84kg mit Ausrüstung fahr ich zurzeit eine 350er Feder aber hab nur 20% Sag, hab jetzt mal ne 325er bestellt


----------



## Strampelino (17. April 2015)

@Diesti ,
Ich muss dazu sagen das ich nicht so die Ahnung habe,ich hab nur mein nerve al von 2015 mit 120iger fox Evolution Feder Elementen zum Vergleich . Ist wohl klar das , das torque ex mit dB air jetzt erstmal total flasht und ich total begeistert bin. Den Tuning Vorschlag von dir werde ich aber mal im Kopf behalten


Für 2300 ist das ex gapstar aber echt mehr als ok. Wirst nix besseres für das Geld finden!


----------



## uncle_ffm (17. April 2015)

Diesti schrieb:


> Ja M/M passt, bei 84kg mit Ausrüstung fahr ich zurzeit eine 350er Feder aber hab nur 20% Sag, hab jetzt mal ne 325er bestellt



Besten Dank!


----------



## Jakob32 (18. April 2015)

Ok danke für eure Antworten. Habt ihr erfahrung mit der Lyrik RC ? Ist sie gut oder schlecht?  Kann man mit ihr auch mal etwas größere Sprünge machen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Strampelino (18. April 2015)

@Jakob32 ,

Ich bin mein ex gapstar leider noch nicht gefahren aber was ich so gelesen habe ,sind Sprünge für das Bike sowie für die Gabel kein Prop . Es ist ja für den den bikepark und somit für Sprünge zugelassen.


----------



## ND667 (18. April 2015)

Hab das Trailflow 2014 und bis jetzt mit dem Fahrwerk voll zufrieden,  kein Vergleich zu meinem alten 160 Enduro von Marin. Das sin Welten dazwischen.
Werd das erste mal , sobald er offen hat, zum Bikepark Geisskopf fahrn und mal Parkluft schnuppern. 
Fährt sonst auch noch wer ab und zu am Geisskopf?


----------



## Diesti (18. April 2015)

Lyrik Rc hatte ich im Ersten Torque, funktioniert ganz gut. Schwärmen zwar alle von der Mico Dh aber ohne umshimmen  und LSC mod war di Mico DH auch viel zu wenig gedämpft. Die Dämpfung der RC merkst du halt erst auf den letzten 4-5 cklicks und da eben nicht wirklich fein zum einstellen. Aber zu Empfehlen wäre da später mal die FAST Druckstufe die funkt gut, kostet allerdings 149€


----------



## Jakob32 (18. April 2015)

Danke für eure Antworten. Könnt ihr mir mal ein Link schicken auf der Homepage von Canyon von Ersatzlagern. 
Noch ne frage. Was ist dad für eine Art von Umwerfer an dem 2015 gapstar ex.


----------



## Strampelino (18. April 2015)

Sram x9 umwerfer für 2x10 oder 3x10


----------



## Jakob32 (18. April 2015)

Danke ich mein ist das E-Type oder downswing?


----------



## Strampelino (18. April 2015)

Google......sram


----------



## Jakob32 (18. April 2015)

Oder was für ein Umwerfertyp ist dad ?


----------



## Jakob32 (18. April 2015)

Hab ich ja aber da find ich nichts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Guerill0 (20. April 2015)

Sollte jemand auf der Suche nach nem pfleglich behandelten Trailflow in M sein. 
=> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/582531-canyon-torque-ex-trailflow-2014-grosse-m


----------



## tellhofkind (20. April 2015)

Hallo,
welche Gabeln können im Trailflow 2014 verbaut werden? 1 1/8, 1,5, tapered???


----------



## Diesti (21. April 2015)

So Leute! Auch wenn mich jetzt gleich viele Steinigen werdn wollen. Hab in letzter Zeit viel herum probiert mit den Dämpfern Vivid R2C, Kage RC, und dem Originalen DB Air CS. Und muss sagen dass Torque funktioniert sogar mit dem Kage RC und Huberbushings um Welten besser als mit dem DB Air. Beim DB Air CS stört mich dass mir die Zugstufe selbst bei komplett offenen Positionen der LSR und HSR zu langsam ist.(wie ist dass bei euch so? Wenn ich die Gabel mit groben Lenker Test so einstelle dass das Vorderrad nicht mehr Springt ist der DB Air trorz offener Zugstufe noch viel langsamer) Und das er mir mit 30% Sag im Stehen im Steilen so wegsackt -> bei mehr Druck find ich ihn wieder zu straff und nutze den Federweg nur 2/3. 
Beim Kage RC hab ich mir einen Hebel gbaut sodass ich die Druckstufe im Fahren um 5 cklicks schließen kann was beim Kage genau den Bereich abdeckt wo sich die Druckstufe spürbar verändert, und somit für den Uphill den Dämpfer schön ruhig stellt. Mit der SA Racing Springs 350 LBS Feder beträgt der Gewichtsunterschied zwischen DB und Kage ca.200 Gramm.


----------



## Thiel (21. April 2015)

Ich steinige dich nicht, da der Kage ein sehr guter Dämpfer ist. Auch wenn dieser das doppelte kosten würde, wäre er noch sehr gut


----------



## sportistmord (21. April 2015)

Hallo
Ich habe so einen DB mal mit nem Kumpel zusammen eingestellt, ganz offen fuhr das Rad fast wie ein Flummi, ganz zu isser fast nicht mehr raus gekommen, dazwischen waren 24 Stufen. Also wir waren mehr als zufrieden.
Evtl ist deiner nicht ok.

Mein Torque-in-spe ist seit 6 Tagen in den Händen von DHL, hoffentlich kann ich morgen aus 1. Hand mitreden.

Gruß, Michael


----------



## Catweazle81 (21. April 2015)

@Diesti die Aussage von @sportistmord kann ich nur bestätigen. MMn ist mit Deinem DBAir CS etwas nicht in Ordnung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diesti (21. April 2015)

Gut zu wissen! Dann werd ich ihn jetzt mal Einschicken und dann noch mal testen.
Und ich Drück dir schon mal die Daumen dass es morgen Klingelt


----------



## sportistmord (22. April 2015)

Hallo
Meins kommt


----------



## Strampelino (22. April 2015)

Hab jetzt die ersten Fahrten mit meinem ex gapstar hinter mir. Also ich bin echt überrascht wie wenig der ccdb air beim pedalieren wippt, echt Hammer . Sonst beim runterfahren ist es auch schön fluffig,echt genial. hab noch die Grundeinstellungen und muss noch bisschen tüfteln , weil ich nur 70 Prozent des federwegs nutze ,oder sollte ich besser noch 30 Prozent Reserven haben ? Ich werde mich da mal rantasten. Ich empfinde den ccdb air als sehr guten Dämpfer mit einer Menge Optionen .

@ sportistmord, und ist deins gekommen......Bilder machen


----------



## monocito (22. April 2015)

Mit dem Trailflow auf dem Flowtrail Stromberg.


----------



## sportistmord (22. April 2015)

Hallo
ES IST DA, ES IST DA.
Habe es natürlich gleich zusammengebaut und mal grob eingestellt, also die Treppe vom Balkon runter auf die Terrasse fühlt sich schon richtig creamig an. Ich geh mal schnell in den Wald, Eindrücke sammeln.
Omg bin dodal uffagereeschd


----------



## sportistmord (22. April 2015)




----------



## Jakob32 (22. April 2015)

@sportistmord wie heißt dein Modell genau? Wie ziehen die Sram Guide R ? Wie ist die Lyrik RC?


----------



## Strampelino (22. April 2015)

Die Guide r ist richtig gut, wiege 90 Kilo und selbst bei richtig steilen Passagen sind sie wie ein Anker


----------



## Strampelino (22. April 2015)

@ sportistmord, hahahahaha hast auch orange ventilkappen bekommen,hab mir gleich schwarze geholt,was sich Canyon dabei denkt. Bist du auch so begeistert wie ich von dem bike?


----------



## Jakob32 (22. April 2015)

Und wie ist die Lyrik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jakob32 (22. April 2015)

@sportistmord hast du sie schon getestet?


----------



## sportistmord (23. April 2015)

Moin
Also die Probefahrt war geil, der Hinterbau ist ne Wucht, er steht stabil im Sag da wo ich ihn eingestellt habe, trotzdem bügelt er alles weg, das Heck bügelt einfach über Wurzeln drüber als ob da garnix gewesen wäre, aber trotzdem isser ruhig und wippt nicht. Und das alles ohne nachjustieren, ohne feineinstellen. Also der Hinterbau und ich sind jetzt schon Freunde.
Die Lyrik RC braucht noch etwas Aufmerksamkeit, muss ich den Sag noch nachpumpen und etwas rumprobieren, macht aber auch nen guten Eindruck.
Die Bremsen ? ich habe sie jetzt nicht nach Anleitung eingebremst, bin einfach in den Wald, ist gut, schöner Druckpunkt, nicht zu weich, nicht zu hart und Bumms hat sie auch reichlich (ich bin schwer)

Vorgestern hatte ich ne schwere Biketour mit meinem 11,5kg AM, vielleicht waren noch diese Eindrücke oder ich hatte schwere Beine. Jedenfalls hatte ich den Eindruck das das Bike nicht soooo leichfüßig rollt, wäre ja auch zuviel verlangt  ;-)

Mit dem Bike zu dem Preis machst du jedenfalls garnix falsch


----------



## Jakob32 (23. April 2015)

Ok danke. Hast du das Canyon Torque ex gapstar 2015?


----------



## Strampelino (23. April 2015)

@sportistmord , freut mich das du genauso zufrieden bist wie ich. Das mit dem rollen ,besonders bergauf ist mir auch aufgefallenkönnte an den fetten Reifen liegen


----------



## sportistmord (23. April 2015)

Jakob32 schrieb:


> Ok danke. Hast du das Canyon Torque ex gapstar 2015?


Hallo
Ja, das 2015er Gapster

Gruß, Michael


----------



## Jakob32 (23. April 2015)

Hallo
Kannst du mal nen Bild von oben machen wo man den Umwerfertyp genauer sieht wenn es geht?


----------



## Jakob32 (24. April 2015)

Hat jemand erfahrung mit der Haltbarkeit der Lager vom Gapstar 2015?


----------



## Ghost1991 (24. April 2015)

Was für Laufräder benutzt ihr, fahre zurzeit noch die Charger Comp.
Aber mir sind schon einige Speichen gerissen und die Felgen laufen auch nicht rund.

Gibt es was stabileres mit 24 Speichen oder müssen es gleich neue Naben sein?


----------



## Diesti (24. April 2015)

Hab die sunringle schon aus 2 Bikes raus geschmissen! Einmal die Nabenachse hinten gebrochen und beim 2ten LRS nach der Reihe die Speichen, auch nachdem im Bikeurlaub einige getauscht wurden und neu zentriert wurde. Fahr jetzt 1 Jahr Funworks Trackmack LRS und Spank Subrosa Evo ohne Probleme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nico Laus (24. April 2015)

Ich habe mir von @Runterfahrer einen Budget-Laufradsatz aus Hope Naben und Sun Ringle Inferno Felgen bauen lassen. Die Laufräder sind wie am ersten Tag. Perfekt zentriert und super steif. Seitdem die Laufräder getauscht wurden, ist das Torque Ex ein absolutes Sorglosbike.


----------



## Strike4711 (26. April 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
Lese hier schon ne ganze Zeit mit und möchte mich nun auch mal zu Wort melden.
Ich habe mein erstes Torque und damit auch Canyon Bike im Februar direkt vor Ort abgeholt. Die Übergabe im Showroom war ne tolle Sache und die Jungs haben sich echt Zeit gelassen. Bisher sehr positiver Eindruck vom Bike. Bin bisher ein Ghost ERT gefahren ... und ja die Technik hat sich weiterentwickelt ;-)
Hab hier noch ein Bild von der Übergabe ... noch im jungfräulichen Zustand.


----------



## ND667 (27. April 2015)

Willkommen im Clup


----------



## Strampelino (27. April 2015)

Von mir auch ein willkommen


----------



## Strike4711 (28. April 2015)

Gleich mal ne Frage in die Runde ...
Hab bei Canyon mal nachgefragt, wegen einem Lackstift für die Macken die da kommen werden. Haben sie leider nicht. Ist da von euch schon jemand mal auf die Suche gegangen? Ist leider keine RAL-Farbe. Canyon nennt die Farbe Poison Ivy.


----------



## Jakob32 (29. April 2015)

Hi Leute, ich freue mich so ich hab vorher das Canyon Torque ex gapstar 2015 bestellt. Wie lange ging es bei euch bis es ankam?  

Lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ND667 (29. April 2015)

Bei mir warens nur ein paar Tage.
Nächste Woche sitzt du spätestens drauf und rockst die Trails.


----------



## Jakob32 (29. April 2015)

Ich freu mich so. Muss wenn es da ist erstmal in Bikepark Todtnau gehen auf die Downhillstrecke .


----------



## Strampelino (29. April 2015)

Ja, nächste Woche müsste es bei dir sein.


----------



## Jakob32 (30. April 2015)

Ok. Ist der Sag Monitor jetzt zuverlässiger wie letztes Jahr?


----------



## Strampelino (1. Mai 2015)

Was war den unzuverlässig? Also der sag Monitor zeigt genau den genutzten federweg an. Was soll daran unzuverlässig sein?


----------



## Jakob32 (1. Mai 2015)

Ich habe gelesen dass er am Rahmen streift und die Lager kaputt macht in einem anderem Thread.


----------



## Strampelino (1. Mai 2015)

Ah ok, dazu kann ich nix sagen. Ich hab ja mein torque erst paar Tage .......


----------



## ND667 (1. Mai 2015)

Hm, da wäre mir bis jetzt noch nichts aufgefallen. 
Bis auf die Endkappe am Sag-Monitor die mal ein bissl locker war und beim putzen abging, hab ich aber Gott sei dank gemerkt und wieder rangeschraubt.
Sonst einwandfrei!!!!


----------



## Jakob32 (1. Mai 2015)

Ok danke. Morgen kommt mein Gapstar


----------



## Catweazle81 (1. Mai 2015)

Bzgl. dem Sag-Monitor. Hatte an meinem 2014er Vertride auch schon Probleme mit einem festgefressenen Sag-Monitorring. Hab das reklamiert und dachte das es ja nicht viel sein kann. Ich vermutete zuerst das etwas mit dem Rockerarm und dessen Lagern nicht in Ordnung sei. Als es dann nach Überprüfung durch C. hieß, dass ich einen neuen Rahmen bekomme hab ich mich erst einmal auf den Allerwertesten gehockt. Kleines Teil große Ursache. Bei mir war es der Fall, das die Rahmenbohrung nicht einwandfrei war und somit der Rockerarm eine Schrägstellung aufwies und sich so der Ring des Sag-Monitors festgefressen hat. C. hat mir hier direkt einen neuen Rahmen spendiert und nicht erst angefangen auszubessern. Jetzt scheint alles gut. Denke das hier durch Fertigungstoleranzen mehrere das Problem haben werden. Für mich ist der Sag-Monitor nicht mehr als ne Spielerei und das ganze doch irgendwo Broken-by-Design…


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jakob32 (1. Mai 2015)

Kann mir jemand mal bitte erklären wie das/ der Sag Monitor funktioniert?Und wie man ihn richtige einstellt.


----------



## Diesti (2. Mai 2015)

Auf 0 stellen, drauf Steigen und Position einehmen , absteigen und ablesen wo er steht. Besser und genauer ists aber sicher mit dem O-Ring am Dämpfer


----------



## ND667 (2. Mai 2015)

Einfach aufs Bike setzen oder zentral stehen , ein paar mal einfedern und den Ring in Nullstellung schieben . Dann absteigen und die Prozent ablesen, fertig.(zwischen 25-30%).
Eigentlich ne geile Sache.


----------



## Jakob32 (2. Mai 2015)

Ok danke


----------



## Machinehead (2. Mai 2015)

bei mir hat sich der SAG Ring auch mal verklemmt.Ich konnte ihn dann aber mit einem Schraubendreher und Öl wieder
gangbar machen.
Weiß einer zufällig die RAL Farbe vom Arctic White?
Bei mir haben ungünstig verlegte Züge schon ordentlich gescheuert.


----------



## Jakob32 (2. Mai 2015)

Ich habe heute mein Gapstar bekommen und habe es dann erstmal aufgebaut und es bestaunt. Es sieht mega bombig aus und ist mega leicht. Von den Komponenten bin ich bis jetzt sehr überzeugt. Mein einzigstes Problem ist an dem Vorderrad ist ja der Adapter wo man die Steckachse reinsteckt und der Adapter ist ja mit nem kleinem Ring gesicher sieht so ähnlich aus wie ein kleiner Spacer und der Ring geht nicht ganz rein d.h. er steht auf einer Seite leicht über


----------



## Machinehead (3. Mai 2015)

Jakob32 schrieb:


> Ich habe heute mein Gapstar bekommen und habe es dann erstmal aufgebaut und es bestaunt. Es sieht mega bombig aus und ist mega leicht. Von den Komponenten bin ich bis jetzt sehr überzeugt. Mein einzigstes Problem ist an dem Vorderrad ist ja der Adapter wo man die Steckachse reinsteckt und der Adapter ist ja mit nem kleinem Ring gesicher sieht so ähnlich aus wie ein kleiner Spacer und der Ring geht nicht ganz rein d.h. er steht auf einer Seite leicht über


mach mal ein Bild davon.Bei mir gibt's kein Ring


----------



## tellhofkind (3. Mai 2015)

Hallo alle zusammen. Bin seit 2 Wochen auch endlich wieder im Besitz eines Canyons. Bisher 30er Kettenblatt und Sram Guide RSC verbaut. Als nächstes kommt eine Totem 2-Step Air dran. Die Lyrik ist zwar genial, gehts dann aber bergauf ist die Absenkung der Totem unschlagbar. Bikeparkbesuch letzten Mittwoch war ein Traum!!!


----------



## sportistmord (3. Mai 2015)

Hallo
Ist euer Cane Creek Dämpfer auch so laut ?
Ich weis jetzt nicht ob das von Anfang an so war aber nachdem ich gestern den ganzen Tag Trail ballern war kommt mir der Dämpfer laut vor. Beim ein- und beim ausfedern macht der so ein zischendes Geräusch und die Zugstufe kommt mir langsamer vor (da kann ich mich aber auch irren)
Von anderen Bikes kenne ich das nur Geräuschlos, also das man garnix hört beim rein raus.
Gruß, MIchael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nico Laus (3. Mai 2015)

Alles still am Bike.


----------



## sportistmord (3. Mai 2015)

Hallo
So hört der sich an, ist das normal ?
Gruß, Michael


----------



## sportistmord (4. Mai 2015)

So jetzt


----------



## Strampelino (4. Mai 2015)

Also mein ccdb air hört sich genauso an und das von Anfang an. Ich habe das torque erst 3 Wochen und deshalb gehe ich davon aus das es normal ist. Was mir aufgefallen ist, das es von Mal zu mal leiser wird, denke mit der Zeit wird er leise


----------



## Strampelino (4. Mai 2015)

Die Lyrik macht genauso Geräusche , musst mal drauf achten, alles gut einfach fahren.


----------



## sportistmord (4. Mai 2015)

Hallo
Ja stimmt die Lyrik hört sich ähnlich an, aber viiiiel leiser. Kommt auf dem Video vielleicht nicht richtig rüber aber das ist schon laut sogar während der Fahrt zu hören


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diesti (4. Mai 2015)

Genau so siehts bei mir auch aus, und auch bei komplett offener Zugstufe federt er nicht schneller aus! Und somit funktioniert der Hinterbau auch bescheiden, und mit dem Kage RC um einiges besser und schneller. Selbst bei komplett offener Zugstufe wipp der hinterbau kein bisschen nach wenn ich mich drauffallen lasse. Vielleicht könnte da mal wer bei seinen bike versuchen ob es als ganz Offene nachwippt, bzw. Ein Video machen. Aber die Zugstufe is bei mir auf alle Fälle sehr langsam


----------



## Strampelino (4. Mai 2015)

bei mir wippt es nach mit komplett offener zugstufe, ich denke das mit dem geräusch gibt sich mit der zeit,also bei mir ist es so. Anfangs habe ich es auch wärend der Fahrt gehört und jetzt nicht mehr......vielleicht muss das öl erstmal dahin wo es hin soll


----------



## Jakob32 (4. Mai 2015)

Hey Leute, ich hab da mal ne Frage zu dem Dämpfer aus dem Canyon Torque ex Gapstar 2015 das hab ich ja seit gestern. Bin sehr zufrieden nur mich interessiert welcher Cane Creek Double Barrel air da drin ist es gibt ja die Unterschiedlichen Löcher z.b. Inner Can oder so.


----------



## sportistmord (5. Mai 2015)

Hallo nochmal
Ich hab dann mal solche Videos gemacht, man sieht eigentlich sehr deutlich den Unterschied. Das Zischen/rauschen finde aber immernoch zu laut.
Gruß


----------



## Strampelino (5. Mai 2015)

Sieht doch gut aus wie der Dämpfer arbeitet. Wie gesagt ,das mit dem Geräusch wird besser werden. Wenn du aber der Meinung bist das er defekt ist, schicke die Videos doch mal zu Canyon oder zu canecreek direkt. Die werden dir bestimmt genau erklären können was da Sache ist und wenn er defekt sein sollte bekommst du gleich ein neuen. Take it easy und solange Ride on


----------



## sportistmord (5. Mai 2015)

Hallo
Ich fahr den jetzt so, immerhin macht er ja was er soll, und das nicht schlecht. Auf der Page schreiben sie ja auch das es nicht ungewöhnlich ist das neue Fahrwerke Geräusche machen können.


----------



## Jakob32 (5. Mai 2015)

Noch ne frage wenn ich bei der Lyrik RC Solo Air langsam Rolle so ca 5 kmh und dann richtig den Lenker hoch ziehe und dann auf komme gibt es einen dumpfen schlag ist das bei euch auch so weil wenn ich schneller fahre oder springe ist das nicht so . Könnt ihr bitte antworten und ausprobieren. 
Mfg


----------



## sportistmord (5. Mai 2015)

Jakob32 schrieb:


> Noch ne frage wenn ich bei der Lyrik RC Solo Air langsam Rolle so ca 5 kmh und dann richtig den Lenker hoch ziehe und dann auf komme gibt es einen dumpfen schlag ist das bei euch auch so weil wenn ich schneller fahre oder springe ist das nicht so . Könnt ihr bitte antworten und ausprobieren.
> Mfg



Hallo
Nein bei mir nicht, nach meinem Verständnis könnte da die Druckstufe geschlossen sein. Wie ist der blaue Knopf oben links eingestellt?

Gruß


----------



## Jakob32 (5. Mai 2015)

Hallo fast offen 4-5 klick


----------



## Chrisinger (20. Mai 2015)

Hab mir die Fast Suspension Kartusche gekauft und werde sie am Wochenende das erstmal testen, bin schon gespannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jakob32 (20. Mai 2015)

Muss man die selber einbauen?  Schreib dann bitte mal einen Bericht rein vom Einbau, der Funktion und dem Unterschied


----------



## Thiel (21. Mai 2015)

Nein, du kannst deine Gabel auch einschicken.

Der Einbau ist selber in 2 min erledigt.


----------



## Jakob32 (21. Mai 2015)

Ok


----------



## Jakob32 (21. Mai 2015)

Wie wird die eingebaut?


----------



## Thiel (21. Mai 2015)

Alte raus neue rein. Service Video YouTube anschauen. Da kommt das drinnen vor. Musst dir beim Einbau eben die Fast vorstellen.


----------



## Chrisinger (21. Mai 2015)

Alte Druckstufe raus, neue rein


----------



## Chrisinger (23. Mai 2015)

Hier beide Kartuschen im Vergleich





Einbau dauert keine 10 min, hab sogar noch das Öl mit getauscht. Testfahrt schaff ich wohl erst nächste Woche


----------



## Jakob32 (23. Mai 2015)

Welche ist von welcher Marke? 
Die obere Fast und die untere RockShox oder ?
Hast du ne Rc2Dh?


----------



## Nico Laus (23. Mai 2015)

Was kann die Fast besser?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrisinger (23. Mai 2015)

Ja oben ist die Fast Suspension.

Hatte eine RC2DH

Gabel sollte besser ansprechen bzw allgemein besser arbeiten und nicht so stark absacken

Außerdem ist sie so auf mein Gewicht angepasst


----------



## Jakob32 (23. Mai 2015)

Verkaufst du die alte kartusche?


----------



## Chrisinger (24. Mai 2015)

War im Bikemarkt und ist jetzt leider schon weg. Racing Bros Dichtung kann ich übrigens auch empfehlen, bringen beim Ansprechverhalten einiges


----------



## Jakob32 (26. Mai 2015)

Hat jemand einen 790/800mm Lenker zu verkaufen?


----------



## Nico Laus (27. Mai 2015)

War eben noch am Bike rumschrauben...habe die Lyrik auch etwas getuned.


----------



## ND667 (28. Mai 2015)

Seas Jungs, 
war jetz endlich im Bikepark Geisskopf und war echt genial!!!!(auch wenn ich mir die Rippen geprellt hab).
Werde nächsten Donnerstag gleich wieder hinfahren aber ein Problem und ne Frage hab ich jetzt doch noch(wäre ja sonst zu schön) an euch.
Bei mir knarzt es an der Front, also Lenker, Vorbau, schon seit längerem und hab auch Steuerlager und Vorbau-Lenker Kombi schon gereinigt, mit nur kurzzeitigen Erfolg.
Ich denke der Vorbau hat nen Riß bekommen. 
Würde jetzt gerne sicherheitshalber Lenker und Vorbau tauschen und somit auch zu meiner Frage. 
Welche würdet ihr euch zulegen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thiel (28. Mai 2015)

Syntace Vector Carbon und Mega Force 2
Maße? Die zu dir passen. Weiß hier keiner.


----------



## ND667 (28. Mai 2015)

Lenkerbreite ca.780mm, Rise 10 bis 20.
Vorbaulänge ca. 50mm . Hat mit dem Renthal fatbar schon ganz gut gepasst.
Dein Vorschlag mit syntace vector und megaforce is auf alle Fälle over the top!! 
Mal sehn auf was ich da verzichten kann, is ja nicht grad billig aber wahrscheinlich auch wert.


----------



## hoschi23 (29. Mai 2015)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/renthal-duo-fatbar-knackt.754588/unread

...das knarzen kommt anscheinend öfters vor bei dem Renthal Duo. Habe das Problem übrigens auch.


----------



## ND667 (29. Mai 2015)

Bei Renthal Fatbar und Duo meint man eigentlich das müsste alles passen, denkste!!!
Laut Freeride-Magazin (Lenkertest) der am wenigsten belastbare. Da ich immer mit Drehmoment arbeite glaube ich nicht an Montagefehler und gebe somit dem Test Recht. 
Der Beste war, Achtung, Syntace Vector Carbon und Mega Force2.(danke an Thiel, ich hab gestern noch bestellt, auch wenns im Geldbeutel mal kurz schmerzt))


----------



## tellhofkind (30. Mai 2015)

@ Niko Laus: Bist DU zufrieden mit der BOS? Vergleich zur Lyrik?


----------



## payn (30. Mai 2015)

So ich hab es endlich geschaft, Laufrad ist durch. 
Speichen sind auch immer wieder gebrochen. 
Sunringle ist auch n Scheiss hatte sie viel zu oft im Service. 

Bin aber so weit zufrieden da es wirklich für mich ein Bike für alles ist...

so nun meine Frage: brauch n neue Nabe auf was muss ich achten beim Kauf? Komme bei den ganzen bezeichnungen etwas durcheinander.

merci


----------



## payn (30. Mai 2015)

*Hope Pro 2 Evo Disc 6-Loch Steckachse 12x150 HR-Nabe*
*https://www.bike-components.de/de/Hope/Pro-2-Evo-Disc-6-Loch-Steckachse-12x150-HR-Nabe-p26974/*

*Das sollte doch klappen oder?*


----------



## Nico Laus (30. Mai 2015)

Idylle nach halbem Tag defekt, Lyrik nach über einem Jahr noch heile. 

Kann natürlich immer mal passieren. Stehe schon mit Sportsnut in Kontakt und die Gabel wird nach Frankreich gehen.
Aber die Eindrücke, die ich beim fahren sammeln konnte, waren geil. Erstmal aufgefallen ist, wie steif die Gabel beim Bremsen und Lenken ist. Wie eine Doppelbrücke oder Totem. Dann bin ich zu Beginn erstmal viel zu wenig SAG gefahren...halt so, wie ich es bisher kannte. Habe dann nach und nach reduziert und begriffen, wie eine gutes Fahrwerk zu funktionieren hat. Da sind mir echt die Augen aufgegangen. Ordentlich SAG, weiches Ansprechen, viel Kontrolle durch Druckstufe und sehr schneller Rebound ohne zu kicken. Es ist eine ganz andere Charakteristik als das, was ich bisher so kenne. Das Vorderrad folgt dem Untergrund viel besser. 
Bei schnellem Tempo über normales Trailgerappel mit Steichen, Miniwurzeln, usw. (alles was die ersten 5cm Federweg verbraucht) hat man den Eindruck, als sei man entkoppelt und hätte kein Gefühl fürs Vorderrad. Es fehlt das Feedback über die kleinen Miniversetzter des Reifens über wegrutschende Steinchen oder die kurzen Momente, die der Reifen auf weichem Boden rutscht, bevor er greift. Es entsteht erstmal das Gefühl keine Kontrolle zu haben. Legt man sich dann doch rein und gibt Druck auf die Front, klebt der Reifen am Untergrund wie ich es noch nicht erlebt habe. So viel Grip! Daran muss man sich erstmal gewöhnen und Vertrauen aufbauen.
Bei größeren Schlägen mit Wurzeln, Steinfelder, Bodenwellen, Kicker,... hat man dann wieder volles Feedback über den Untergrund und eine effektive Druckstufe. Während sich die ersten Zentimeter anfühlen, als würde man eine Stahlfeder fahren, kommt einem die Gabel im mittleren Federwegbereich straff wie ein RockShox vor.
Am Ende des Trails denkt man, man hätte den vollen Federweg genutzt, der O-Ring steht aber genau da, wo er auch bei der Lyrik nach dieser Abfahrt steht - ca. 4cm vor dem Maximum. Es ist, als nutze die Idylle den vorhandenen Federweg effektiver.

Sorry, ist jetzt doch etwas ausführlicher geworden. Aber ich schreibe lieber etwas Nachvollziehbares, als das typische "mein neues Spielzeug ist so viel besser als das alte.".


----------



## Nico Laus (30. Mai 2015)

payn schrieb:


> *Hope Pro 2 Evo Disc 6-Loch Steckachse 12x150 HR-Nabe*
> *https://www.bike-components.de/de/Hope/Pro-2-Evo-Disc-6-Loch-Steckachse-12x150-HR-Nabe-p26974/*
> 
> *Das sollte doch klappen oder?*


https://www.bike-components.de/de/Hope/Pro-2-Evo-Disc-6-Loch-Steckachse-X-12-HR-Nabe-p26975/
Wenn du Sram 11x fährst brauchst du auch noch die Nabe mit XD-Freilaufkörper.

Nur mal so als Tipp am Rande. Lass dir von Speer (Runterfahrer im Forum) einen Laufradsatz aufbauen. Er ist auch Hope Dealer und weiß, was du benötigst.


----------



## payn (30. Mai 2015)

*Danke, also die Hope Pro 2 Evo Disc 6-Loch Steckachse 12x150 HR-Nabe wäre jetzt die richtige?
*
*Hab schon eine Felge und wollt es selber einspeichen. *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nico Laus (30. Mai 2015)

Nein. Das ist die falsche Hinterbaubreite.


----------



## payn (30. Mai 2015)

Also zu meiner Frage nochmal.

Hinterbaubreite: ? die Wäre?
Loch 32 wie Felge
XD Freilaufkörper für 11 fach sram
6 Loch für Bremse

noch was zu beachten?


----------



## Nico Laus (30. Mai 2015)

https://www.bike-components.de/de/Hope/Pro-2-Evo-Disc-6-Loch-Steckachse-X-12-XD-HR-Nabe-p41964/

diese


----------



## payn (30. Mai 2015)

perfekt? 

merci


----------



## Machinehead (8. Juni 2015)

Chrisinger schrieb:


> Hab mir die Fast Suspension Kartusche gekauft und werde sie am Wochenende das erstmal testen, bin schon gespannt


Hi Chrisinger,
hast du mittlerweile die Fast Kartusche Probe gefahren?
Gruß michael


----------



## Chrisinger (8. Juni 2015)

Hi, ja hab sie jetzt schon ausgiebig getestet.

Die Kartusche hat genau das gebracht was ich mir erhoffte hatte. Gabel steht wesentlich höher im Federweg, spricht auch besser an. Man merkt jetzt auch endlich einen deutlichen Unterschied bei der Verstellung der Low Speed.

Mit der High Speed bin ich auch sehr zufrieden, sie bügelt Wurzelteppiche schön weg. Endprogression ist auch wunderbar.

Meiner Meinung nach passt jetzt der Hinterbau besser mit der Gabel zusammen.

Wobei ich auch sagen muss, dass ich auch neues Öl + Dichtungen (Racing Bros) drin habe. Daher könnte das bessere Ansprechverhalten auch kommen


----------



## Machinehead (8. Juni 2015)

Danke für dein feedback
Hört sich ja super an.Mich stört eigentlich nur das wegsacken beim anbremsen.
Ansprechverhalten finde ich in Ordnung.
Welche Dichtungen hast du da noch gewechselt?


----------



## Chrisinger (8. Juni 2015)

Ich hab das hier ins Öl gemischt http://www.mrc-trading.de/Nach-Marke/r-s-p-supreme-bike-care/RSP-No-Stick-Slip-100ml.html
und die Dichtungen/Abstreifer benutzt http://www.mrc-trading.de/Nach-Mark...bstreiferset-35mm-Rock-Shox-Boxxer-Lyrik.html


----------



## kneesliding (9. Juni 2015)

Servus, 

kennt ihr jemand der ein Torque sucht?

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...-trailflow-08-2014-gr-l-wie-neu-preis-upadate

Gruß, PEte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Machinehead (9. Juni 2015)

Chrisinger schrieb:


> Ich hab das hier ins Öl gemischt http://www.mrc-trading.de/Nach-Marke/r-s-p-supreme-bike-care/RSP-No-Stick-Slip-100ml.html
> und die Dichtungen/Abstreifer benutzt http://www.mrc-trading.de/Nach-Mark...bstreiferset-35mm-Rock-Shox-Boxxer-Lyrik.html


Danke
Im werde mir die Teile mal vor merken.
Oft wird ja geschrieben dass die original mit richtigem Ölstand auch super funktioniert.


----------



## Jakob32 (4. August 2015)

Hi, ich hab mal ne frage.
Wisst ihr ob man in ein Torque Ex Gapstar von 2015 eine Doppelbrücke einbauen darf?
Hat jemand vielleicht schon in ein älteres Modell eine Doppelbrücke drin?

Lg


----------



## Strampelino (4. August 2015)

Also Canyon gibt einem keine Freigabe ...........


----------



## Jakob32 (4. August 2015)

Ok, schade. Wart ihr schon im Bikepark mit dem Torque Ex gapstar?


----------



## Chrisinger (4. August 2015)

Mit dem Trailflow war ich schon im Park. Denke der limitierende Faktor ist der Fahrer. 
Eine Totem sollte auch reichen um im Park Spaß zu haben


----------



## Strampelino (4. August 2015)

Eine Lyrik langt auch.mit dem limitierenden Faktor .....das seh ich genauso. Verstehe auch nicht was es da sauer zusein gibt, muss man  bevor man sich was holt  mal beim Hersteller nachfragen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jakob32 (4. August 2015)

Was meinst du mit dem limitierendem Faktor? 
Warum sauer sein?❔


----------



## Chrisinger (5. August 2015)

Naja, dass das Bike eben mehr Potential hat, als der Fahrer Können


----------



## Jakob32 (5. August 2015)

Haha ja es ist schon ne Macht berg ab


----------



## monocito (5. August 2015)

Ich fahre mit meinem Nerve (120 mm Fully) Flowtrail mit Sprüngen. Also sollte das Torque so was locker mitmachen.


----------



## Machinehead (7. August 2015)

weiß einer von euch zufällig was das Artic white für eine RAL Farbe ist?
und 2. welche Griffe (blaue Ringe) am besten zum Trailflow Arctic passen?


----------



## Ghost1991 (24. August 2015)

Ich habe gestern meine Steckachse für das Hinterrad verloren.

Passt diese: http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/syntace-x-12-thru-axle-135-142mm-44551  ?


----------



## Chrisinger (24. August 2015)

Sollte passen


----------



## Jakob32 (4. September 2015)

Hi, an meiner Rock Shox Lyrik Rc Solo Air ist die Zugstufe kaputt.
Jetzt die Frage wo kann man sie nachkaufen. Es würde auch eine von einer Tuningfirma gehen.
Am besten noch einen Anbieter empfehlen wo man die Gabel hinschicken kann wo die Zugstufe dann einbaut.

Danke


----------



## Chrisinger (4. September 2015)

http://www.mrc-trading.de

FAST Suspension Compression Kit


----------



## Jakob32 (4. September 2015)

Das ist die Druckstufe. Ich braiche aber eine Zugstufe. 
Danke trotzdem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrisinger (4. September 2015)

Sorry, hab ich verwechselt. Dann wird wahrscheinlich nur die Originale bleiben


----------



## Jakob32 (4. September 2015)

Ok macht nix, kannst du mir bitte einen Link senden wo man die Zugstufe kaifen kann.


----------



## whurr (5. September 2015)

www.gabelprofi.de


----------



## ND667 (2. November 2015)

Seas an alle,
nach meinem ersten kompletten Jahr mit dem torque EX möchte ich jetzt meine Erfahrungen einbringen.
Was wollte ich für ein Bike und für welchen Einsatz soll es geeignet sein?
-Tour mit ca.40km sollte noch möglich sein. Jawohl, bei mir mit 30er Kettenblatt machbar.
-Auf heimischen Trails mit fiesen Wurzeln und leichten Downhills richtig Spaß machen und handlich bleiben. Check, volle Punktzahl. 
-Im Bikepark mit Sprüngen und Drops genug Reserven haben. Auch hier bereue ich den kauf keinesfalls. 
Ich wollte also einen Freerider mit dem ich auch zu Hause noch meine Runden drehen kann, mit anderen Worten , 
das perfekte Bike für alles.
Nun habe ich viele Km auf heimischen Trails abgespult und auch viel Zeit im Bikepark(Geisskopf) verbracht. Mein Fazit , das Torque ex macht alles mit und hat mich noch nie im Stich gelassen. Nur die Sattelstütze hat leichtes Spiel und gibt ca.2 cm nach, kann ich verkraften und wird über den Winter geserviced. Also eigentlich perfekt,  trotzdem habe ich noch ein bisschen dran rumgeschraubt.
Die elixier 7trail wurde durch eine Zee ersetzt(definierter Druckpunkt und ankert wie bolle)
Der Lenker nun ein Syntace Vector Carbon.
Die Frage ob man eine Gabel mit Doppelbrücke einbauen kann tauchte hier und in anderen Foren schon mal auf, hat aber scheinbar noch keiner ausprobiert. Auf die Gefahr hin dass ich jetzt geteert und gefedert werde, ja ich habs getan!!!!
Anstatt der Lyrik rc2dh befindet sich jetzt eine 200mm Boxxer an vorderster Front und übernimmt die Federarbeit .
Ich finde daß es super funktioniert und würde es wieder tun. Auf Trailrunden merke ich bergauf fast keinen bis keinen Unterschied. Abwärts machts aber noch mehr Spaß. 
Im Bikepark einfach nur geil!!!! Das Handling bleibt fast unverändert , immer noch wendig und durch Doppelbrücke noch steifer und direkter. Das Fahrwerk finde ich, arbeitet sehr gut zusammen , nur jetzt mit genügend Reserven für weite Sprünge und hohe Drops. 
Die Bodenhaftung übernimmt vorne wie hinten HansDampf.
So aufgebaut ist es nun mein Bike für alles und ich bereue weder kauf noch Umbau. Im Gegenteil,  genauso würde ich es wieder machen.  

Ich bin gespannt was jetzt an Antworten , Fragen oder Schimpfe kommt. 
Also los gehts.


----------



## Diesti (2. November 2015)

Find ich interessant! Schimpfen werd i ned mit dir ;-) aber mich würden deine Touren interessieren, denn ich bin eigentlich genau in die Gegenrichtung gegangen wegen der Tourentauglichkeit. Bin jetzt auch 1 1\2 Jahre damit unterwegs (bis 60km und 2000hm) in den Dolomiten, Sölden, Ischgl, Saalbach, Voralpen und eher weniger Bikeparks. 

Meine Änderungen sind wie folgt: Lyrik auf 170-140mm U-turn Coil mit Fast Druckstufe, Saint Bremse, Spank Subrosa EVO LRS, Kage RC (wird noch durch Vivid Coil ersetzt) mit SA Racing Spring und Eigenbau Climb Switch, 28er Chromag KB, Moveloc 200mm , Reifen Maxxis Shorty VR, Minion DHR 2 HR, Gewicht 15,5kg.

Finde das Torque war mit 170er Lyrik und den CCDB Air cs schon kein Kletterkünstler, weil der so wegsackte im Steilen. Da ist der Coil Dämpfer angenehmer sowohl Up als auch Downhill, und wenn die Lyrik auf 140 geschraubt ist gehts auch gut Bergauf im Steilen trotz der kurzen Kettenstrebe. 

Zurzeit ist es komplett zerlegt und die Lager werden erneuert, SKF und Endurobearings

Für mich ist das jetzt das perfekte Setup, und wirklich überall einsetztbar , so hat halt jeder seine eigenen Vorlieben.

Die Boxxer wird ja das Tretlager noch mal schön anheben, macht sich da nichts Negativ bemerkbar? 

Gruß Rene


----------



## Thiel (2. November 2015)

Vergleich mal die Einbauhöhe der Boxxer mit 180mm Gabeln.


----------



## Chrisinger (2. November 2015)

Meins wiegt aktuell 13,9kg. Ist für mich der ideale Super Enduro Aufbau


----------



## Diesti (2. November 2015)

Thiel schrieb:


> Vergleich mal die Einbauhöhe der Boxxer mit 180mm Gabeln.


Boxxer 568mm, Totem 565mm! Wusst ich nicht, hab mich mit Doppelbrücken noch nicht so beschäftigt ;-) ma lernt nie aus!
Hat schon jemand exzentrische Dämpferbuchsen versucht? so kann man angeblich 1 Grad flacher werden, wüd mich mal interessiern ob sich das bemerkbar macht


----------



## mx-action (2. November 2015)

Ich habe von 170mm auf 180mm (Metric 27,5°)  gewechselt, dadurch habe ich einen etwas flacheren Lenkwinkel und größeren Radstand. Positive Downhilleigenschaften, allerdings steigt das Vorderrad an Steigungen etwas eher und das Tretlager ist 5mm höher. Damit komme ich hier super klar. Im Urlaub in Österreich wird sowieso nur geschuttelt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ND667 (3. November 2015)

Hey Diesti, also meine Touren sind meist hometrails mit ca. 25-35km und moderate Anstiege zwischen 300 und 700hm.
Bergauf merk ich fast keinen unterschied, war vorher auch schon zäh aber das liegt an meinem leistungszustand. Für mich zählt rein der Fun beim biken. Mit dir könnt ich nie mithalten, respekt vor deinen touren. Über einen anderen Dämpfer hab i auch schon mal nachgedacht.


----------



## ND667 (3. November 2015)

Werde bei Gelegenheit mal ein Foto vom bike und evtl ein Video vom bikeparkbesuch einstellen. 
Habt ihr auch Videos von euch mit dem Torque??


----------



## Diesti (4. November 2015)

Ahh ok! ja da sieht man halt wie Unterschiedlich die anforderungen ans Torque sind ;-) und mit leichten modifikationen findet da jeder einen guten Kompromiss.
Ist ja ein tolles Bike. Ich bin auch am Überlegen ob ich es mehr auf Bikepark trimmen soll  ne Totem Coil würd mir gefallen und vielleicht die Offset Bushings von Burgtec. Hab jetzt fürs Touren fahren noch ein Transition Scout und ein LT Hardtail. Mal schauen wie oft das Torque auf längeren Touren noch ausgeführt wird innder nächsten Saison.
Videos hab ich leider gar keine, mit Foto kann ich dienen


----------



## Jakob32 (4. November 2015)

@ND667 
Könntest  du mal bitte ein Bild hochladen von dem Rad mit Boxxer?


----------



## I3uchi (4. November 2015)

Ja bitte, würde mich auch sehr interessieren.


----------



## ND667 (4. November 2015)

Tja, wirst sehn das bikgefallen. verdammt viel Spaß macht und das beste daran ist daß man seine bikeskills aussehenrbessert und somit auf heimischen trails noch besser unterwegs ist. Der Kage Dämpfer sieht übrigens echt edel aus.Würde mir auch gefallen . Aber federt der nicht zu stark beim treten weg, oder hast da einen lockout??? Der würde bei mir auch gut aussehn.


Ich hoff die Fotos finden gefallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ND667 (4. November 2015)

Diesti wirst sehn, bikepark macht auf dauer sehr viel Spaß. Ganz gut ist auch daß man seine bikeskills verbessert und somit auf heimischen trails auch mehr Spaß hat.
Der kage Dämpfer sieht übrigens sehr edel aus, würde auch zu meinem bike passen .Hast da einen lockout oder ist der immer offen, sackt der beim ttreten nicht stark weg?
Hier noch die Fotos .Anhang anzeigen 433866Anhang anzeigen 433867Anhang anzeigen 433868Anhang anzeigen 433869


----------



## ND667 (4. November 2015)

Ups, sorry.doppelt gemoppelt.


----------



## Jakob32 (4. November 2015)

@ND667 
Sieht eichtig richtig geil aus!!
Hast du noch mehr Bilder? 
Ist das die Rc?
Hast du sie auf 200mm gelassen oder auf 180 getravelt?


----------



## Diesti (4. November 2015)

@ND667 Hab mir nen Hebel drann gebaut sodass ich die Druckstufe wie beim CS hebel vom CCDB verstellen kann. Durch umlegen des Hebels um 180 Grad schliesst die Druckstufe um 6 klicks auf ganz zu, somit ist er schön ruhig bergauf. ( im sitzen wippt gar nix)
Beim Kage macht sich die Druckstufe erst auf den letzten 5-6 klicks bemerkbar. Somit ist er durch umlegen in die andere Richtung wieder schön Soft für den Downhill.
Aber er ist selbst voll zugeschraubt natürlich noch sensibler im Uphill als der CCDB im Climbswitch! Sprich bei Wurzeln, Senken, Steine und Wiegetritt ist er natürlich mehr am Arbeiten, was mich aber nicht stört denn er steht im Uphill höher im Federweg.

Zum Vergleich hab ich mal verglichen mit dem Sagmonitor. Beide Dämpfer im stehen 30% Sag! der CCDB nachder Rampe 45% sag, und Kage bissl mehr als 35% das fährt sich obwohl der Dämpfer softer ist, deutlich besser Bergauf. Gewichts mäßig mit der SA Feder 200gramm Unterschied.
Wenns mal passt werd ich mal den Vivid oder Dhx Rc4 versuchen


----------



## ND667 (4. November 2015)

Danke,
ja es ist die rc schon von 2016 mit 200mm. Was hättest den gern für Fotos? Sind ja e mehrere.


----------



## ND667 (4. November 2015)

Also hast das Rädchen der druckstufe durch den hebel ersetzt. Gibt's diesen zum nachrüsten oder ist der zweckentfremdet? Ist der hub des kage gleich mit dem ccdb?
Ich bin mittlerweile auch der Meinung dass eine Feder ob in Gabel oder Dämpfer seine Vorteile hat. Vorausgesetzt die Härte stimmt braucht man nur noch Zug-und Druckstufe einstellen fertig, da verzichte ich gerne auf low und hispeed .
Also leichter beim richtigen setup finden. Zum anderen sprechen Federn sensibler an.
Im Vergleich Lyrik und Boxxer rc kann ich folgendes sagen. Bei gleichen sag von 25% federt die Boxxer im Wiegetritt trotz mehr federweg auch nicht mehr ein als die Lyrik, mir kommts fast weniger vor, spricht aber besser auf  jegliche Unebenheiten an und hat ein geringeres losbrechmoment. Beim Dämpfer wirds nicht anders sein.
ps. Dein Kage mit hebel würde wahrscheinlich gut zur Boxxer passen. Wenn du den mal günstig abgibst sag Bescheid, würde ich gern mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Diesti (4. November 2015)

Hab mir den Hebel an den Druckstufenknopf ran geschraubt, Einbaumaße sind natürlich ident mit dem CCDB. Ja wenn ich den wo günstig nen Vivid schieße kann ich dir bescheid geben.
Fand auch das Fahrverhalten mit DB Air nicht so stimmig mit der Coil Gabel, der Luftdämpfer lief sogar nachdem er auf Garantie getauscht wurde zäher als der Coil. 
Das Heck fühlt sich nun mit dem Kage und Huberbuchsen echt geil an, der spricht an wenn ich mit dem Daumen auf den Sattel drück


----------



## ND667 (5. November 2015)

Finde auch das der ccdb zäh anspricht. Das der Kage das gleiche Einbaumaß hat davon bin ich mal ausgegengen, mich hätte aber der hub interessiert.  Da kann ich aber selbst auch mal recherchieren. Und wo hast den Hebel her für die Druckstufe ?


----------



## Diesti (5. November 2015)

Alles gleich 240mm lang 76mm hub, Hebel hab ich mir aus Alu angefertigt, und von innen durch den Knopf  mittels Senkkopfschraube in den Hebel befestigt.


----------



## ND667 (5. November 2015)

Aha , Eigenbau. Die Maße hab ich auch grad gefunden. Hab auch grad gesehn daß es verschiedene tunes low und middle gibt. Bin da noch noch nicht so versiert bei den Dämpfern.was hat deiner und was ist der unterschied zwischen den beiden tunes ? Hab einen Kage rc an einem anderen Bike eingebaut aber darauf gar ned so geachtet da es hier keine Auswahl gab. Leider hat der ein kleineres Einbaumaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diesti (5. November 2015)

Tune passt der M/M tune, der Tune gibt an wie stark bzw. schwach die Dämpfung von Haus aus abgestimmt ist.


----------



## ND667 (5. November 2015)

Ach ja stimmt, danke.


----------



## Jakob32 (6. November 2015)

Hi,
Mal ne Frage an alle Torque User nur aus Interesse möchte ich euch mal fragen ob ihr irgendwas an euren Torques umgebajt habt wenn ja bitte Bilder und Beschreiben was ihr gemacht habt☺


----------



## ND667 (6. November 2015)

Meins kennst ja schon


----------



## Jakob32 (6. November 2015)

Ja das mit der Boxxer sieht sehr geil aus☺


----------



## ND667 (6. November 2015)

Meace. Geht auch richtig gut damit. Und sollte es im DH mal zu schnell werden kümmern sich die Shimano Zee bestens drum. Kann auch den Schwalbe Hans Dampf empfehlen,  läuft viel besser und hat immer noch genug Grip ums krachen zu lassen. Wie hier im forum auch schon mal erwähnt gibts ab und zu mal probleme mit Knartzen bei der renthal Lenker-Vorbaukombi, auch in Tests nicht grad die beste Wahl. Drum hab ich da auch nachgebessert. Wie auch schon erwähnt Syntace vector carbon und megaforce2 vorbau, wobei mf2 durch directmount NC17 ersetzt wurde.


----------



## Diesti (26. November 2015)

So Leute! Mein Torque hat mal ein kleines Update bekommen ;-) bzw. wollt ich mal was Testen. 

Zum verzögern werkelt jetzt ne neue Saint, und da die Geo vom Torque ja schon relativ lang unangetaste blieb, wollt ich mal versuchen ein wenig Flacher zu werden.

Verbaut hab ich dazu einen Winkelsteuersatz von Works Components -1° der mit der Externen Lageschale rund -1,5 ° ergibt. Durch die abflachung des LW ergab das am Tretlager nur 2mm mehr Höhe. Gabel ist ne 170er U-Turn Lyrik mit Fast Druckstufe. Zusätzlich hab ich noch Offset Buchsen im Dämfer verbaut und somit nochmals 0,5° abgeflacht. sollten also so um die 64° sein, und Tretlager ist jetzt auf 345mm also 8mm tiefer als original. Radstand sollte ja auch ein wenig länger geworden sein. 

Bin schon gespannt wie es sich fährt, will morgen bzw. Samstag die erste Ausfahrt machen.

Bevor es hier Fragen oder Kritik hagelt soll gesagt sein das ich einfach mal gern rumspiele,  ohne vorher alles berechnet oder analysiert zu habn.

Ansporn waren einfach die neuen moderneren Geos die ja auch immer flacher werden .


----------



## ND667 (26. November 2015)

Hört sich auf alle Fälle interessant an.
bin gespannt auf die Testergebnisse. Tieferes Tretlager würde mir auch gefallen. Hab mal ein bike eines anderen Herstellers mit 650b ausprobiert, hier wandert bekanntlich das tl auch weiter runter. Man  steht mehr im bike als drauf und das vermittelt, finde ich, ein sicheres fahrgefühl. 
Gib Bescheid ob sich in der Richtung das fahrgefühl ändert und wie das Fahrwerk darauf anspricht. Handling wäre auch interessant aber das wirst bei deinem Bericht hoffentlich e alles erwähnen. 
Viel Spaß beim testen.
ps. Warm anziehen


----------



## Jakob32 (26. November 2015)

@Diesti 
Hört sich Interessant an.
Kannst du mal paar Bilder und Detailaufnahmen ins Forum stellen?

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diesti (27. November 2015)

Hey! So mal ne kleine zusammenfassung von meiner heutigen Runde.

 Uphill: Man merkt dass das Bike tiefer drinn hängt, laut Sagmonitor zeigt es schon mal fast 10% sag unbelastet an. Bedingt durch die reduzierte länge des Dämpfers natürlich. Im steilen fühlt es sich jetzt so an wie mit meinem Db Air der an der gleichen Rampe auf 45% sag versumpfte! U-turn sei dank dreh ich am rädchen und wirke dem somit entgegen. Denke ich werde die U-turn absenkung nun öfter nutzen müssen denn das Torque steigt ja halbwegs schnell wenns richtig Steil wird. 

Downhill: Bedingungen zum Testen warn ja nicht gerade die Besten, aber ich konnte schon merkliche Unterschiede spüren!
Zuerst fällt sofort auf das der Lenker schon beim drauf setzen und Gewicht verlagern mehr mitlenkt, ähnlich wie bei einem getesteten YT Tues nur halt nicht ganz so krass.
Schon auf den ersten Metern die gerade aus mit ca.30kmh über nasse Wurzeln, steine und einen Naturdrop führten fühlte es sich vom Fahrgefühl wesentlich satter an, danach folgten ein paar lang gezogene Kurven teilweise mit Steinen und ein paar Kanten wo ich mich trotz nässe gleich wohler fühlte als mit dem alten Setup.
In den engen Kurven muss man das Bike auf alle Fälle mehr rein drücken. Vom Fahrverhalten erinnert es mich jetzt ein wenig an ein Norco Truax von nem Freund, das ja relativ lange Kettenstreben hat.
Als ich dann an die Steil Passage kam, die ich im frühjahr beim ersten mal geschoben hab ging mir dann der Grinser auf! Obwohl ich einen Spacer weiter runter bin mit dem Lenker fühlt es sich nicht so grenzwertig an, und man kann schöner über dem Rad bleiben. Bei einer langsam gefahrenen Stufe wo man das Vorderrad runtersetzt und das Heck gleich umsetzt im selben Zug, hab ich schon ein paarmal den Notabstieg gemacht weil es genau an der Kipp Grenze war. Jetzt hats beim ersten mal geklappt  und dann vor lauter Freude gleich nochmal!  Ich bilde mir aber ein das es schwerer ist das Bike in den Manual zu ziehen, da braucht man mehr schwung aus der Hüfte.

Fazit nach dem ersten Testlauf: Bin erstmal zufrieden, man merkt es ist länger Flacher und satter
Hätte nicht gedacht das man es so krass merkt.

Morgen werd ich noch ne Runde drehen, dann wirds Eingewintert und das On One wieder malträtiert


----------



## Diesti (27. November 2015)

An Gabel und Dämpfer sieht man auch schön das Off-set durch die Exzenter.


----------



## ND667 (28. November 2015)

Geil wenn ein versuch funktioniert.
den Vergleich mit tues kann ich nachvollziehen, hab ich auch schon mal getestet und kann mir das gut vorstellen. 
Schöner test und gut beschrieben. Vielleicht werde ich nächste Saison auch mal so einen versuch starten,  mit boxxer rc 200mm bin ich e schon mal a bissl länger aber ein tieferes tl wäre noch das i Tüpfelchen. 
Finde ich gut daß es mehr Leute gibt die nur mal was ausprobieren wollen und ein ohnehin schon gutes bike zu ihrer Geheimwaffe machen.
einen torque fahrer macht man halt nix vor.


----------



## Diesti (28. November 2015)

Huhu! Zweiter Testlauf absolviert ☺ diesmal eine andre Strecke die steiler dafür aber trockener war. Ich bleib dabei, es war definitiv kein Rückschritt und fährt sich satter als vorher. In engen gefahrenen Kehren also ohne umsetzn tu ich mir aber schwerer und musste heut eine stelle mehrmals versuchen da ich beim ersten mal gleich mitn vorderrad die Böschung runtergerutscht bin.
Werde das Setup jetzt mal so lassen, mal sehn wies mir dann bei den größeren Runden, Bikepark und im Urlaub taugt!

Preislich wars bei ca. 150€ wobei natürlich der Steuersatz 125€ waren. 
Ob man jedoch nur die exzentrischen Buchsen merkt wage ich zu bezweifeln aber vielleicht testets ja mal einer von euch da es sich ja von der Arbeit und vom Finanziellen im Rahmen hält.

Links dazu:
http://www.workscomponents.co.uk/full-headsets---most-common-sizes-10-c.asp
http://www.offsetbushings.com


----------



## ND667 (28. November 2015)

Werd das evtl nächste bikeparksaison mal mit den buchsen ausprobieren, schaden kanns ned. Bin e schon fast so viel im Park wie auf hausrunden , und wenn dadurch der downhill am Geiskopf flowiger wird immer her damit. 
Spricht das fahrwerk bei dir jetzt auch  besser an oder liegt das satte fahrverhalten am längerem radstand ? Das tiefere tretlager wird man beim fahren ned merken, oder? Blöd ausgedrückt ist es eigentlich nur weiter am Boden und verliert an spielraum da sich ja beim rahmen nix ändert. Aber wenns dadurch noch besser ballert warum nicht


----------



## Diesti (28. November 2015)

Vom Ansprechen her wirds ja gleich sein, einzig die Kennlinie von Hinterbau ist ein wenig verschoben.
Denk es fühlt sich halt durch den flacheren LW und daraus resultierenden minimal längeren Radstand so an. es läuft einfach ein wenig ruhiger und Spurtreuer.
Man darf sich da jetzt kein neues Bike erwarten, aber für mich ist es halt ein wenig mehr in die richtung  der modernen Bikes gegangen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ND667 (28. November 2015)

Da stimme ich dir zu.  Der trend geht momentan Richtung race, egal ob enduro oder downhill, daher sind neue bikes oft länger und flacher als ältere freerider. Die verspieltheit geht hier leider etwas flöten.


----------



## Chrisinger (3. Dezember 2015)

Falls jemand interesse hat 

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/696398-canyon-torque-ex-2014-m


----------



## Michi92 (29. Februar 2016)

Weiß jemand zufällig welchen Rise der Renthal Fatbar hat der Serienmäßig verbaut ist ? 10 oder 20mm ?


----------



## Machinehead (29. Februar 2016)

Michi92 schrieb:


> Weiß jemand zufällig welchen Rise der Renthal Fatbar hat der Serienmäßig verbaut ist ? 10 oder 20mm ?


20mm


----------



## Machinehead (29. Februar 2016)

Diesti schrieb:


> Huhu! Zweiter Testlauf absolviert ☺ diesmal eine andre Strecke die steiler dafür aber trockener war. Ich bleib dabei, es war definitiv kein Rückschritt und fährt sich satter als vorher. In engen gefahrenen Kehren also ohne umsetzn tu ich mir aber schwerer und musste heut eine stelle mehrmals versuchen da ich beim ersten mal gleich mitn vorderrad die Böschung runtergerutscht bin.
> Werde das Setup jetzt mal so lassen, mal sehn wies mir dann bei den größeren Runden, Bikepark und im Urlaub taugt!
> 
> Preislich wars bei ca. 150€ wobei natürlich der Steuersatz 125€ waren.
> ...



klingt interessant.
Allerdings müsste durch den nichtintegrierten unteren Steuersatz die Front mind. 1cm nach oben kommen oder?
Dadurch müsste sich schon der Lenkwinkel ändern wenn ich das richtig sehe.
Oder mache ich einen Denkfehler?
Welcher genau wäre den passend?Hab grad die Daten nicht zur Hand.
gruß michi


----------



## Diesti (29. Februar 2016)

Machinehead schrieb:


> klingt interessant.
> Allerdings müsste durch den nichtintegrierten unteren Steuersatz die Front mind. 1cm nach oben kommen oder?
> Dadurch müsste sich schon der Lenkwinkel ändern wenn ich das richtig sehe.
> Oder mache ich einen Denkfehler?
> ...


 Jap hast recht! Durch die Externe Lagerschale und den versatz sinds laut ihrer Homepage 1,5 Grad flacher. Denk das es in Kombination mit 180er Gabel aber zuviel des guten wär. Ich fahrs mit Lyrik U-Turn Coil 170mm 

http://www.workscomponents.co.uk/10...teerer-tube-headset--canyon-fitment-260-p.asp


----------



## Jakob32 (1. Juni 2016)

Hey Leute, 
Ich hab mal ne Frage zu dem Double Barrel Air.
Muss man um ihn richtig einzustellen von Außen nach innen drehen und zählen oder anderstrum?

Jakob


----------



## Nico Laus (1. Juni 2016)

Von offen nach zu zählen. Also von - nach +


----------



## Jakob32 (1. Juni 2016)

Also wenn ich das richtig verstehe drehe ich sie komplett raus und dann drehe ich sie mit den angegebenen Klicks rein .


----------



## Nico Laus (1. Juni 2016)

ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jakob32 (1. Juni 2016)

Was fahrt ihr für Set-Ups an euren DB Airs?


----------



## Nico Laus (1. Juni 2016)

Warum probierst du nicht die von Cane Creek empfohlenen Setups aus und änderst dann nach eigenen Vorlieben? Den Setup Guide auf der CC-Website kennst du?


----------



## Jakob32 (1. Juni 2016)

Hab ich schon.
Aber das Setup gefällt mir nicht so wirklich.
Rebound und compression bei Wurzeln zu langsam.
Ist das highspeed oder lowspeed?


----------



## Nico Laus (1. Juni 2016)

http://www.canecreek.com/resources/products/suspension/tfg_german.pdf

Da findest du alles beschrieben.


----------



## Nico Laus (1. Juni 2016)

Jakob32 schrieb:


> Rebound und compression bei Wurzeln zu langsam.
> Ist das highspeed oder lowspeed?


weniger lowspeed rebound und compression, falls es dir zuviel Dämpfung ist.


----------



## ND667 (7. Juni 2016)

Hab den cc auch ein bisschen softer gemacht und bei Bikeparkbesuchen und steilen wurzeldownhills ein paar Durchschläge kassiert.  Hab ihn jetzt wieder bei der Einstellung die Canyon empfiehlt.  Die ist laut Tabelle e schon ein bisschen weicher und schneller als die die ccdb empfiehlt. 
vielleicht sollte man generell erst mal einige Stunden den cc einfahren bevor man da was dreht. Die Lyric wurde mit der Zeit auch weicher(musste trotzdem der boxxer Platz machen)


----------



## ND667 (3. Oktober 2016)

Seas zusammen,
hab wieder mal a bissl rum gebastelt und den ccdb gegen einen günstigen Rockshox kage RC. Da Diesti damit schon gute Erfahrungen gemacht hat dachte ich mir das probiere ich auch mal aus und siehe da, auch ich finde das Heck mit diesem Dämpfer um einiges geschmeidiger. Er saugt sich am Boden fest und bügelt die Falten aus dem Trail das es eine Freude ist. Auch im Park bis jetzt keine negativen Erfahrungen zu verbuchen, wo der ccdb übel durchschlägt läufts mit dem kage ruhiger und schlägt Dank Gummipuffer nicht mal ansatzweise so hart durch.
Operation geglückt , Patient lebt.
Irgendwie komm ich mit Feder besser zurecht


----------



## Diesti (5. Oktober 2016)

Falls wer interesse an meinem Torque Ex Rahmen hat bitte Melden. Größe Medium, mit Rock Shox Kage RC, Huberbuchsen und Winkelsteuersatz -1,5° sowie Endurobearings die gerade mal 250km am Buckel haben. Wird auch bald im Bikemarkt stehen ;-)


----------



## elchman30 (6. Oktober 2016)

Hätte Interesse am Rahmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JuZwe (10. Dezember 2017)

Hätte da ne kleine Frage zu meinem bike und zwar passt diese kettenführung https://www.canyon.com/accessories/?category=T253#id=63555 auf nen torque ex von 2014. Ich blicke da nämlich überhaupt nicht durch was jetzt low direct mount heißt und ob das passt...


----------



## JuZwe (10. Dezember 2017)

ND667 schrieb:


> Seas zusammen,
> hab wieder mal a bissl rum gebastelt und den ccdb gegen einen günstigen Rockshox kage RC. Da Diesti damit schon gute Erfahrungen gemacht hat dachte ich mir das probiere ich auch mal aus und siehe da, auch ich finde das Heck mit diesem Dämpfer um einiges geschmeidiger. Er saugt sich am Boden fest und bügelt die Falten aus dem Trail das es eine Freude ist. Auch im Park bis jetzt keine negativen Erfahrungen zu verbuchen, wo der ccdb übel durchschlägt läufts mit dem kage ruhiger und schlägt Dank Gummipuffer nicht mal ansatzweise so hart durch.
> Operation geglückt , Patient lebt.
> Irgendwie komm ich mit Feder besser zurecht


Ich fahre auf meinem nen vivid air (hatte das bike schon beim kauf eingebaut) und muss sagen mit dem läuft der hinterbau auch sehr sehr gut. Keine Probleme mit dem gehabt und auch wenn ich mal etwas weiter fliege als die landung lang ist schlägt er nur selten durch. Vllt baue ich dafür auch noch ein paar spacer ein...


----------



## whurr (11. Dezember 2017)

JuZwe schrieb:


> Hätte da ne kleine Frage zu meinem bike und zwar passt diese kettenführung https://www.canyon.com/accessories/?category=T253#id=63555 auf nen torque ex von 2014. Ich blicke da nämlich überhaupt nicht durch was jetzt low direct mount heißt und ob das passt...


Die Kefü gab es zu Torque Zeiten noch nicht.
Müßtest Du testen. Wenn Du den Halter für einen Umwerfer am Torque hast könnte es passen ... ist aber nicht sicher.


----------



## Cocolores_1 (28. Dezember 2017)

Kann mir jemand einen Tip geben wie ich die obere Dämpferschraube rausbekomme, wenn der Schraubenkopf „ausgenudelt“ ist und durchdreht?

Schlitz fräsen und raus damit?


----------



## Diesti (28. Dezember 2017)

Versuch mal einen Torx reinzuklopfen. Zur Not den Kopf abbohren und durch klopfen


----------



## Cocolores_1 (28. Dezember 2017)

Diesti schrieb:


> Versuch mal einen Torx reinzuklopfen. Zur Not den Kopf abbohren und durch klopfen


Auf der Rückseite ist doch ein Gewinde? Da ich noch nie ein Kopf abgebohrt habe - hab ich irgendwie Schiss davor:-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diesti (28. Dezember 2017)

Dann versuchs lieber mal mit einem Torx. Soweit ich mich erinnere ist die Schraube ja aus Aluminium?   Nimm dir einen Torx der ein wenig größer als der Innensechskant ist und klopf iihn rein. Mit einem Heißluftfön vorwärmen kann auch helfen denn die Schraube ist normal eingeklebt.
Wenn das nicht Funktioniert nimm dir einen 6,5 oder 7mm Bohrer und Bohr vorsichtig in den Innensechskant hinein. Bolzenmaß ist ja 8mm, Gewinde der Schraube wird dann ein M6 sein. Somit fällt dir einfach der Schraubenkopf entgegen wenn du bis zum Gewinde durch bist. Dann kannst du den Bolzen durch klopfen


----------

